# wessen idee war die config file änderung im apache?!

## toskala

hi,

so langsam hab ich echt die nase voll von gentoo.

vor einiger zeit hätte ich noch unterschrieben dass ich gentoo gerne und produktiv nutze aber das hat sich grade geändert.

ich setze das auf produktiv systemen ein, viele produktivsysteme, und ich erwarte von einem OS dass wenn es einen _stable_ tree gibt, dass dieser auch so behandelt wird.

zum daddeln und spielen gibts ~x86.

ich hab den apachen updated und muss feststellen dass ich die config files mühsam zusammenschustern darf. himmel? sagtmal gehts noch?

schön dass sowas im GWN steht, aber sorry, ich muss es mir nicht antun den GWN mit all dem überflüssigen kram zu lesen nur um rauszufinden, dass sowas vitales wie meine apache config files sich ändern. dafür _muss_ es andere informationskanäle geben.

ebuilds sind bash-scripte. abbruchbedingung rein wenn der admin nicht sagt "yes" ich habe gelesen dass ich hier was ändern muss, oder _irgendsowas_ aber nicht einfach drüberprügeln.

das ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass im gentoo stable einfach so, holterdipolter, was geändert wird mit dergestalt grossen ausmaßen.

die konsequenz die ich hieraus ziehe ist: das war die letzte gentoo box die ich für produktivsysteme installiert habe. und nein, die ausrede "gentoo ist ja noch ein junges OS im vergleich zu debian" zieht hier nicht. ich erwarte von den developern eines solchen OS die nötige verantwortung gegenüber den benutzern welche professionelle anwendungen fahren und nicht so einen kindergarten.

es kann nicht sinn und zweck der sache sein den portage tree möglichst schnell wachsen zu lassen und dabei die qualität auf der strecke zurückzulassen.

danke für die ganze unnötige arbeit.

toskala   :Mad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich war auch nicht gerade begeistert, denn ich hab die updates in der Zeit gemacht, als mod_php & apache syncronisiert wurde und da ging nix.

Ich finde, dass die Änderungen gut sind, weil sie mehr wie eine normale Apache Kofnigurazion aussehen, die alte Gentoo Art fand ich nicht gerade akzeptabel, außerdem haben die devs gute Gründe dafür, das Layout zu ändern, da sie nicht mehr mit der Arbeit vorankamen. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum die Leute sich hier so aufregen, nervig war es schon, aber die Änderungen werden alles besser machen.

Ansonsten kannst du deine Wut hier auch ablasen: Gentoo Apache2 Config Change Idiocy

edit:

 *toskala wrote:*   

> es kann nicht sinn und zweck der sache sein den portage tree möglichst schnell wachsen zu lassen und dabei die qualität auf der strecke zurückzulassen.

 

genau um die Qualität nicht auf die Strecke zurückzulassen haben sie das gemacht, hier die Gründe:

 The configuration that came with Gentoo was dramatically different from the upstream configuration that most users expect 

 Many modules used similar code, but all did things their own way 

 Most modules weren't maintained very well - mostly because of the large number of modules available 

 Modules didn't have a configuration standard

 Some modules could support both versions of Apache, but the ebuilds didn't handle that 

 Choices available in Apache were not available for Gentoo users (for example MPMs) 

 Bugs for Apache were stacking up

Quelle

----------

## toskala

a) ich bin nicht wütend ich habe hier lediglich aufgezeigt

b) es geht mir hier um apache1

c) es geht um mehr als nur "wir ändern mal was weil wir bock dazu haben"

----------

## Anarcho

 *toskala wrote:*   

> b) es geht mir hier um apache1

 

Wer benutzt denn noch Apache1   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toskala

na das is ja unerheblich  :Smile: 

----------

## korz

.... bei mir wurde zu allem ÃberfluÃ auch noch die index.html Ã¼berschrieben. Wenn man meine URL aufgerufen hat, kam also wieder ein "It works, The Apache Web Browser......". Herzlichen Dank.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wer benutzt denn noch Apache1  

 

Ich  :Wink:  Leider sind da auch noch andere Sachen nicht so ganz funktionabel (apachectl z.B.)  :Sad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich setze das auf produktiv systemen ein, viele produktivsysteme, und ich erwarte von einem OS dass wenn es einen _stable_ tree gibt, dass dieser auch so behandelt wird.

 

Sorry, aber du bist doch selber schuld!

Wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben wurde das ganze nicht einfach so von Heute auf Morgen eingeführt sondern hat eine gewisse Vorbereitungszeit hinter sich. Würdest du bei mir arbeiten und hättest diesen Update einfach auf die Produktivsysteme eingepflanzt, ich hätte dir den blauen Brief postwendend zugestellt.

Wenn man schon so viele Produktivsysteme am laufen hat, dann hat man auch einen Testumgebungsrechner am laufen, auf dem ZUERST die updates eingespielt werden. Da kann man dann sehen, welche Strategie man beim updaten anwenden muss. Wer einfach einen Cronjob laufen läst, der Nächtens die Updates automatisch einspielt ist meiner Meinung nach selber Schuld (Wobei ich jetzt nicht implizieren möchte, dass du das so machst  :Laughing: ).

Anstatt dich zu ärgen solltest du das als chance für deine Weiterentwicklung ansehen. So wäre das z.B. ein idealer Zeitpunkt dir Gedanken darüber zu machen, warum DU erst von den Änderungen erfahren hast, als diese eingespielt wurden und andere das schon seit längerer Zeit wussten (z.B. in Zukunft GWN lesen). Dann könntest du überlegen wie du soetwas im allgemeinen verhindern kannst (z.B. Testumgebung). Und plötzlich siehst du, dass diese Erfahrung dich sogar weiter bringen könnte, anstatt dass diese nur geschadet hat.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   b) es geht mir hier um apache1 
> 
> Wer benutzt denn noch Apache1  

 

Die Frage ist auch nicht, wer hier Apache1 benutzt, denn sicherlich gibt es einen guten Grund dazu.

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie die apache1 Konfiguration sich geändert hat, aber ich fand persönlich, dass die Änderungen von apache2 durchaus Sinn machten. Ich hab früher, als ich SuSE hatte, immer LAMP zu Fuss installiert und hab mich schon an eine einzige Config Datei httpd.conf und basta. Als ich in Gnetoo umgestiegen bin, habe ich LAMP mit portage installiert und blickte am Anfang überhaupt nicht durch, wegen den vielen Pfade und es gab keine httpd.conf mehr sondern eine Sammlung von vielen Dateien und ich wusste nicht, welche für was stand. Ich habe damals gleich deinstalliert und wieder alles zu Fuss installiert.

Vor kurzem habe ich wieder Portage eine Chance gegeben und dieses Mal hat es geklappt, hat mich weiterhin gestört, dass die Pfade nicht mit meinen (bevorzugten) übereingesteimmt haben (was kein so großes Problem ist) aber eine httpd.conf gab es immer noch nicht. Nachdem das Layout geändert wurde, hat sich alles mehr zum Mainstream bewegt und die Konfiguration ist meiner Meinung nach ähnlicher als die Mainstream Konfiguration, was ich für besser halte.

----------

## return13

also ich muss toskala recht geben, für HomePCs mags reichen, aber für Firmensoftware oder dergleich wo stabilität gefragt ist würd ich auch nicht umbedingt gentoo benutzen, denn 

1. nimmt die Pflege von gentoo sehr viel mehr Zeit in Anspruch

2. muss man sich um es richtig zu Pflegen erst über einiges informieren, und wenn dann mal wieder was nicht klappt......

Für meine Freizeit find ich es ganz vergnügsam an der Kiste ein paar Stunden zu hängen, jedoch würde ich dies nicht betrieblich einsetzten, dafür ist mir der Zeitaufwand den Gentoo fordert, und die Fehleranfälligkeit bzw unverträglichkeit etc. zu hoch....

Mag sein das dies in paar Tagen behoben wäre, jedoch ist das für einen Betrieb ein schaden von mind. ein paar hundert euro Arbeitskosten und hinzukommen je nach größe des Betriebes die Arbeitsausfallkosten (die Aufträge die aufgrund des Schadens nicht bearbeitet werden konnten etc.etc.)

Mir ist der Zeitauffwand für gentoo für einen betrieblichen einsatz einfach zu hoch.

Man müsste vermehrt Programme schreiben die den User unter die Arme greifen und etwas am Portage drehen um nicht bei einem "normalen" Update das system automatisch lahm zu legen....

Edit:

mit vermehr unter die arme greifen mein ich nicht ein 2. Suse sondern ich fänds z.B. schon hilfreich wenn die wichtigen meldungen die bei einem update eines pakets passieren, kurz gestoppt wird und auf eine eingabe gewartet wird um dem user die chance zu geben wahrzunehmen was das ebuild an seinem system auslösen könnte o.ä.Last edited by return13 on Wed Sep 28, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ph03n1x

Tja, also wer produktivsysteme im einsatz hat, sollte auch eine Testumgebung haben, das ist schon richtig.

Aber generell kann ich bestätigen, dass von gentoo manchmal ohne Warnung updates kommen, die alles über den Haufen werfen. Gerade im Desktop bereich (werd sicher kein Testsystem für meinen laptop machen  :Smile:  ) ist das sehr lästig. Eine kurze Warnung am Anfang würde ja schon reichen...

Mich dünkt allgemein, dass der Informationsfluss sich auf die "eingeweihten" Kreise beschränkt... schade

----------

## dertobi123

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Mich dünkt allgemein, dass der Informationsfluss sich auf die "eingeweihten" Kreise beschränkt... schade

 

Die da wären? /me würde daran auch gerne teilhaben   :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

Vorschlag:

Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*, und an ein Metadatendateisystem oder eine kleine Datenbank (nicht MySQL) denkt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwann eine Funktion gibt, die vor oder nach dem Emerge alle Infos und "Yes/No" Variablen abfragt.

Denn dass die Installation von Quake3 nach der Hälfte stehen bleibt, nur weil keiner da ist um "Yes" einzugeben, ist leider nicht ganz "gewohnt" für Linux-User. Was ich sagen will, eine Frage "mitten im Emerge" halte ich für falsch.

Zum GWN: Jeder informiert sich vor der Installation von SP2 für Windows im Internet darüber, einmal am Montag Mittag den GWN zu lesen ist scheinbar keiner bereit - so viel zu Kritik am Topic-Starter, es liegt eine Teilschuld auch bei dir.

----------

## SinoTech

Na, wie wärs mit einer zusätzlichen Ausgabe bei einem "emerge -vpt" ? Ein rotes Ausrufezeichen am Anfang einer Zeile eines Paketes das starke Änderungen erfahren hat und gut ist.

Ein "emerge -vpt world" sollte man meiner Meinung nach sowieso immer machen bevor man "world" updated.

Oder, wenn man das ganze automatisieren will, werden Pakete mit starken Änderungen nur mit Rückfrage beim User installiert. Sitzt gerade keiner an der tastatur, wird das Paket übersprungen und dem Admin eine Mail zugesendet.

Nur mal so ein paar Ideen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

Na ja, ich finde das "Zwischendrin-Konzept" nicht so toll, wie gesagt.

Ich würde das Packet wenn dann schon runterladen und kompilieren, und dann einfach bei Bestätigung "abwarten".

Wäre wohl am schlauesten  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

so also ich muss mich doch nun auch mal zu dem blauen brief und anderen vorwürfen gegenüber mir und meiner tätigkeit äußern.

1. testumgebung. 

ja, das ist korrekt, sowas sollte man haben, sowas habe ich auch. aber so eine änderung einzuführen ist _kein_ minor change, und ich habe vor 2 wochen das letzte update auf der karre gefahren. also, wenn ich innerhalb meiner 1.3er branche bleibe dann hat sowas schlichtweg nicht ohne explizite warnung zu erfolgen.

2. ich hatte genug zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten

wo wurde das beschrieben? wo wurde die breite masse an gentoo usern drauf aufmerksam gemacht? wieso stehts nicht, wie btw. in vielen ebuild jeder andere dreck, direkt auf dem konsolen output den ich ja schon mit enotice abfiltere?

3. selber schuld

ich schaue _immer_ vorher mit emerge -upv world nach _was_ updated wird. und wenn wie in 1. erwähnt ein minor release update ansteht, dann _darf_ dies schlichtweg keine solchen auswirkungen haben. sonst können wir das konzept der versionsnummern ja gleich so machen wie bei ms und versionen erzeugen die da heissen 95, 98, 98SE, millenium, 2000, XP, 2003... also sorry.

4. apachectl funktioniert nicht.

das ist auch sowas was mich mal massiv ankackt, gelinde gesagt. ein apachectl configtest, graceful, etc. ist nicht ganz unwichtig.

5. informationsfluss bei gentoo

es ist faktisch schlichtweg so, dass es keinen sinnvoll kanalisierten informationsfluss bei gentoo gibt. über diese debatte wird im forum (ja ich treibe mich hier oft herum) in vielen threads viel diskutiert und wurde auch viel totgeredet. bewegen tut sich de fakto _nix_. stattdessen muss ich mich mit frickellösungen behelfen die da sind:

- gwn lesen, dieser beinhaltet zu 80% für mich vollkommen uninteressante sachen für die ich schlichtweg nicht die zeit habe mich damit zu befassen

- den output von emerge mittels enotice zu filtern, da kommt das notify ja nun zu spät... da is die software schon emerged

tja, und nun?

offene fragen sind für mich:

- wann kommt eine _echte_ stable variante von gentoo?

- wann kommt endlich mal eine sinnvoll funktionierende informations-hierarchie?

- wann wird die qualität von ebuilds im stable tree verbessert, damit solche böcke nicht wieder passieren?

der apache ist ja nur ein beispiel. da gibts ja zich andere. der virtual mailserver guide welcher lange zeit verkehrt war und nicht mehr passte. irgendwelche versionen von sasl die nicht mehr mit mysql wollten, mal nen gcc der auf einmal was zerhackt hatte, usw. wenns _ein_ ausrutscher wäre der passiert würd ichs verbuchen unter "shit happens" aber es passiert oft bei gentoo und das ist meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis.

----------

## toskala

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Vorschlag:einmal am Montag Mittag den GWN zu lesen ist scheinbar keiner bereit - so viel zu Kritik am Topic-Starter, es liegt eine Teilschuld auch bei dir.

 

gwn steht meines achtens nach für "gentoo weekly newsletter". und es kommen ja mehr als nur ein paar updates / woche

----------

## hoschi

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Vorschlag:einmal am Montag Mittag den GWN zu lesen ist scheinbar keiner bereit - so viel zu Kritik am Topic-Starter, es liegt eine Teilschuld auch bei dir. 
> 
> gwn steht meines achtens nach für "gentoo weekly newsletter". und es kommen ja mehr als nur ein paar updates / woche

 

Korrekt. Aber da steht auch im Voraus schon vieles wichtige drinnen, man kann ja kaum ein OS aktiv nutzen, ohne seine Entwicklung ein wenig zu Verfolgen, der GWN ist wirklich ein heißer Tipp für User, und Pflicht für Admins.

Ist sicher vielen so gegangen, und du bist auch nicht alleine an deinem Pech schuld, aber eine Mitschuld hast du an den eigenen Problemen schon.

<edit> Ganz dumm gesagt:

Die Stable-Version von Gentoo ist die Universall-LiveCD 2005, und alles was in Portage-Tree so schön "Grün" markiert ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ... 

 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich immernoch denke, dass du absolut selber schuld bist, dass dein apache in die knie ging...

Hast du durchaus recht mit deiner Kritik bezüglich Punkt 5. Auch ich vermisse organisierte Infos etc. Es ist nicht so, dass ich mich beschweren will, da ich ja auch nichts dagegen unternehme, aber gentoo hat für mich immernoch den Charakter einer "Geek"-distro und wirkt nicht sehr professionell, ich persönlich würde wohl etwas anderes für den produktiv-einsatz nehmen...

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt niemanden beleidigt.

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*

 

Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Zum GWN: Jeder informiert sich vor der Installation von SP2 für Windows im Internet darüber, einmal am Montag Mittag den GWN zu lesen ist scheinbar keiner bereit - so viel zu Kritik am Topic-Starter, es liegt eine Teilschuld auch bei dir.

 

Der GWN ist kein offizielles Sprachrohr. Diese Information hätte - und zwar viel zeitiger - über die gentoo-announce mailinglist und hier im Forum weitergegeben werden müssen. Daß das jedes Mal wieder schiefgeht, legt Organisationsmängel offen, da hat toskala schon recht.

----------

## hoschi

C++ Portage - ist hier nicht die Diskussion, sehe ich aber schon alleine wegen Python ganz anders

bzw. deine Begründung ist doch etwas Fadenscheinig, aber lass uns darüber nicht streiten

GWN: Du erwartest doch nicht wirklich dass jemand ins Forum kommt, um die neuesten Infos zu bekommen?

         Kann sein dass der GWN nicht offiziell ist, aber wenn es ein elementares Sprachrohr wie die News gibt, müssen die auch entsprechen genutzt werden,

         wenn es hier Probleme gibt, wäre dass aber "mal wieder" zu diskutieren.

----------

## Deever

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke.

 Nun, mit dieser Argumentation dürftest du ebenfalls keine Komponenten wie Kernel oder libc verwenden, die nicht in einer höheren[tm] Sprache wie Python implementiert sind. Etwas abwegig daher, findest du nicht?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## dertobi123

Der GWN ist durchaus genauso "offiziell" wie die gentoo-announce Mailingliste.

----------

## Carlo

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nun, mit dieser Argumentation dürftest du ebenfalls keine Komponenten wie Kernel oder libc verwenden, die nicht in einer höheren[tm] Sprache wie Python implementiert sind. Etwas abwegig daher, findest du nicht? 

 

Absolut nicht. Wenn es beim Kernel nicht so sehr um die Performanz ginge, sollte er nie im Leben in C geschrieben sein. Bei reiner Anwendungssoftware ist das in den allermeisten Fällen nicht nötig, so hier. 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Der GWN ist durchaus genauso "offiziell" wie die gentoo-announce Mailingliste.

 

Da steht viel zu viel Quark drin, als daß er als Quelle für wirklich wichtige Informationen taugt.

----------

## beejay

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   Nun, mit dieser Argumentation dürftest du ebenfalls keine Komponenten wie Kernel oder libc verwenden, die nicht in einer höheren[tm] Sprache wie Python implementiert sind. Etwas abwegig daher, findest du nicht?  
> 
> Absolut nicht. Wenn es beim Kernel nicht so sehr um die Performanz ginge, sollte er nie im Leben in C geschrieben sein. Bei reiner Anwendungssoftware ist das in den allermeisten Fällen nicht nötig, so hier. 
> 
>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Der GWN ist durchaus genauso "offiziell" wie die gentoo-announce Mailingliste. 
> ...

 

Bitte, Carlo. Komm mal wieder von dem hochgewachsenen Holsteiner Ochsen runter. So erhaben bist Du nicht und einen deutschen Ciaran brauchts auch nicht unbedingt.

----------

## Carlo

beejay: Womit habe ich mir die Blumen verdient? Falls es wegen des Wörchens Quark ist - der muß ja nicht schlecht sein, adäquat ist das Angebot betreffend wichtiger Informationen deswegen noch lange nicht.

----------

## Deever

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Bitte, Carlo. Komm mal wieder von dem hochgewachsenen Holsteiner Ochsen runter. So erhaben bist Du nicht und einen deutschen Ciaran brauchts auch nicht unbedingt.

 Ich stelle fest, es wärmt sich bereits etwas auf!  :Smile: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## beejay

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> beejay: Womit habe ich mir die Blumen verdient? Falls es wegen des Wörchens Quark ist - der muß ja nicht schlecht sein, adäquat ist das Angebot betreffend wichtiger Informationen deswegen noch lange nicht.

 

Es geht um die grundsätliche Einstellung alles mies zu machen, was Dir persönlich egal ist / dem Du nicht folgen kannst. Destruktive Kritiken wie "räumt das CVS leer" oder unwahre Aussagen wie "der GWN ist kein offizielles Medium" sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   beejay: Womit habe ich mir die Blumen verdient? Falls es wegen des Wörchens Quark ist - der muß ja nicht schlecht sein, adäquat ist das Angebot betreffend wichtiger Informationen deswegen noch lange nicht. 
> 
> Es geht um die grundsätliche Einstellung alles mies zu machen, was Dir persönlich egal ist / dem Du nicht folgen kannst. Destruktive Kritiken wie "räumt das CVS leer" oder unwahre Aussagen wie "der GWN ist kein offizielles Medium" sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.

 

Sorry aber bezüglich GWN muss ich Carlo recht geben. Hab mir das ding schon einige male angeschaut, aber es kommt so Bild mässig rüber. Irgendwie von allem zuviel, aber doch zuwenig, dass es interessant sein könnte. Auch www.gentoo.org bietet irgendwie nicht sehr viel interessante news. Wohingegen man auf package.gentoo.org wieder mit (zu) detaillierten infos zu den neuen packages überschwemmt wird. Mailinglisten sind auch nicht jedermanns sache. 

Adäquat ist hier vielleicht genau der Punkt...

Wie machen das andere distros?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

erst nochmal zum Apache selbst: Was da abgegangen ist, ist wirklich extrem ärgerlich. Ich selbst hatte zwar noch Glück, weil ich die Updates mitten in der Nacht gemacht hatte, aber bis alles wieder lief, hat es etwa eine Stunde gedauert. Bei meinem privaten Rootie ist das natürlich kein Problem, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, warum ein Admin, der Gentoo im produktiven Betrieb einsetzt, selbiges nach solchen Erlebnissen dort nicht mehr verwenden will.

Allgemein finde ich, dass man Gentoo momentan kaum als stable bezeichnen kann. "Geek-Distro", ok, aber was teilweise da abgeht, freiwillige Arbeit hin oder her, mindert den Ruf von Gentoo doch gewaltig. Kleines Beispiel: Ich wollte grade vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem Bruder Gentoo installieren. Also ein ganz normales x86-Stage 1, kein Problem wie ich dachte. Nun, irgendwann bei emerge -e system kamen komische Fehler, dass er den i386-gcc nicht finden konnte.

Letztlich habe ich den Grund rausgefunden. Im Gentoo Bugtracker steht irgendwo in einer kleinen Ecke, dass man den CHOST nicht ändern darf. Natürlich steht im Handbuch was komplett anderes (nämlich, dass man ihn bei Stage 1 ändern darf, soll und sogar muss, wenn man NPTL will), aber wenn man darauf hinweist, wird man nur angeschnauzt, dass man gefälligst nichts verlangen sollte, schließlich arbeiten ja alle freiwillig in ihrer Freizeit an Gentoo.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke.

 

Und was ist mit Python? Wenn der einzige Grund eine Scriptsprache zu verwenden ist, dass sie bei Programmierfehlern nicht abstürzt, sondern der Interpreter das Programm mit einem Fehler beendet (wo ist der Unterschied in einem Protected Mode OS?), braucht man IMHO keine. Vor allem nicht, wenn eine native Implementation um einige Zweierpotenzen schneller wäre.

ChrisM

----------

## Carlo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Es geht um die grundsätliche Einstellung alles mies zu machen, was Dir persönlich egal ist / dem Du nicht folgen kannst.

 

Welch böse Unterstellung!   :Laughing: 

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Destruktive Kritiken wie "räumt das CVS leer"

 

Schon die Ebuilds im offiziellen Repository sind nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei, was zum Teil auch damit zu tun hat, daß die Anforderungen aus vielerlei Gründen steigen. In Zukunft kommt noch GLEP 33 dazu. Die im gentoo.de Repository vorhandenen Ebuilds sind nicht nur wesentlich schlechter gepflegt, sondern von Pflege ist zumindest zum Teil (ich mir nicht alle Ebuilds angeguckt)  kaum zu reden. Das ist nicht destrukitv, sondern meine fundierte Meinung. Ich habe dertobi123 schon am Sa Jul 03, 2004 via PN darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß Probleme bestehen und meine Mithilfe angeboten, die Qualitätsmängel zu beseitigen. Dieses Angebot gilt heute nicht mehr, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit. Ich kann nur jedem abraten, dieses Overlay zu nutzen.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> oder unwahre Aussagen wie "der GWN ist kein offizielles Medium" sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.

 

Der GWN hat sich (zurecht) immer als eigenständig verstanden, ist insofern so offiziell wie jedes andere Projekt, das unter dem Deckmantel von Gentoo firmiert. Als primäre offizielle Quelle für wichtige Änderungen betreffend Gentoo-Installationen ist der GWN jedoch schlicht nicht geeignet. Zu viel Rauschen.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Und was ist mit Python? Wenn der einzige Grund eine Scriptsprache zu verwenden ist, dass sie bei Programmierfehlern nicht abstürzt, sondern der Interpreter das Programm mit einem Fehler beendet (wo ist der Unterschied in einem Protected Mode OS?), braucht man IMHO keine.

 

Der wesentliche Grund ist, daß Du eine ganze Klasse an Fehlern ausschließt, die jeder machen kann und macht, der direkt mit Zeigern, Speicher(de)allokationen, etc. herumhantiert. Ob Portage in Java, Mono (naja, da hätte ich andere Bedenken), Ruby, etc. oder gar irgendeiner funktionalen Programmiersprache implementiert ist, ist mir egal - solange es funktioniert und portabel ist.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Vor allem nicht, wenn eine native Implementation um einige Zweierpotenzen schneller wäre.

 

Was zu beweisen wäre.

----------

## toskala

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Es geht um die grundsätliche Einstellung alles mies zu machen, was Dir persönlich egal ist / dem Du nicht folgen kannst. 
> 
> Welch böse Unterstellung!  
> 
> 

 

also alles mies machen sieht nun wirklich anders aus lieber beejay.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *beejay wrote:*   Destruktive Kritiken wie "räumt das CVS leer" 
> 
> Schon die Ebuilds im offiziellen Repository sind nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei, was zum Teil auch damit zu tun hat, daß die Anforderungen aus vielerlei Gründen steigen.

 

hier muss ich leider ebenfalls beipflichten. ich habe eine extreme wachstumskurve festgestellt, ich hab mit gentoo angefangen als es noch irgendwas um die 20k files im repository hatte und mit wachsender anzahl der files steigt eben auch der wartungsaufwand. das ist irgendwie logisch... und die qualität leidet hier drunter eben.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *beejay wrote:*   oder unwahre Aussagen wie "der GWN ist kein offizielles Medium" sind nicht wirklich hilfreich. 
> 
> Zu viel Rauschen.
> ...

 

eben. beim gwn braucht man wirklich zeit um die notwendigen informationen herauszuziehen. das ist nunmal ein ärgernis.

mir schwebt ja vor, dass es wenigstens nen rss feed gäbe von dem zeug welches im glsa steht. diese liste dann einfach schnappen und emergen. das würde die meisten probleme bezüglich solcher sachen ja schon mindern.

der glsa, den ich ja auch aboniert habe, ist ja auch kurz und prägnant und sagt "machen, weil:".

----------

## toskala

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> darauf hinweist, wird man nur angeschnauzt, dass man gefälligst nichts verlangen sollte, schließlich arbeiten ja alle freiwillig in ihrer Freizeit an Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

wenn man dann danach gehen würde, dann dürfte der gesamte linux kernel nich funktionieren... ich stelle bei gentoo ebenso fest, dass fixes an der dokumentation (virtual mailserver guide) weder eingepflegt werden noch dass überhaupt darauf reagiert wird. es dauerte auch ganze 3 wochen bis im install handbook die notice eingefügt wurde "wenn sie 2.4 verwenden müssen sie den devfsd zusätzlich installieren weil der nimmer mitinstalliert wird". 

es sind so kleinigkeiten die es unangenehm machen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 1. testumgebung. 
> 
> ja, das ist korrekt, sowas sollte man haben, sowas habe ich auch. aber so eine änderung einzuführen ist _kein_ minor change, und ich habe vor 2 wochen das letzte update auf der karre gefahren. also, wenn ich innerhalb meiner 1.3er branche bleibe dann hat sowas schlichtweg nicht ohne explizite warnung zu erfolgen.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, aber wozu hast du dann überhaupt die Testumgebung? Wenn du darauf den Update gemacht hättest, wäre sofort ersichtlich gewesen, dass da nicht einfach nur mal schnell apache geupdated wurde, sondern dass sich gewaltig was (naja, wie mans nimmt) geändert hat. Dann wäre dir der folgende Link zum Upgrading Apache Artikel aufgefallen, welcher beim emerge oder restarten von apache angegeben wurde. 

Diesen Artikel hättest du dann - wie ich - in ruhe lesen können, deine nächsten Schritte planen können und dann den update auf dem Testsystem durchführen können. Deine produktiven System wären bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt brav weitergelaufen. Dann hättest du - anhand all deiner gemachten Änderungen auf dem Testsystem - entweder mit dem updaten auf den scharfen Maschinen loslegen können oder hättest z.B. noch update Scripts erstellen und testen können, welche die Konfigurationen automatisch anpassen.

Du kannst nicht umhin kommen mir zuzustimmen, dass entweder du oder dein Testsystem Konzept versagt haben in diesem Punkt. Denn wenn du es wirklich zuerst auf dem Testsystem eingespielt hättest, wäre dir spätestens dann klar gewesen, dass da was geändert wurde. Du hättest dann immer noch entscheiden können ob du den update vornimmst oder nicht und einfach mal abwartest.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. ich hatte genug zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten
> 
> wo wurde das beschrieben? wo wurde die breite masse an gentoo usern drauf aufmerksam gemacht? wieso stehts nicht, wie btw. in vielen ebuild jeder andere dreck, direkt auf dem konsolen output den ich ja schon mit enotice abfiltere?

 

Naja, die breite Masse liest mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit KEINE ebuilds. Die breite Masse geht für News etc. meistens einfach auf die Webseite des Herstellers. Und - oh überraschung - wenn du mal www.gentoo.org in deinen Webbrowser eintippst, siehst du, dass seit dem 12. September ein Announcement zu finden ist, der auf den Update hinweist (resp. auf das GWN wo alle wichtigen Kurzinfos drinn stehen). 

Viel Zentraler als auf der Hauptseite deiner Distribution kann man es doch gar nicht posten oder  :Wink:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> 3. selber schuld
> 
> ich schaue _immer_ vorher mit emerge -upv world nach _was_ updated wird. und wenn wie in 1. erwähnt ein minor release update ansteht, dann _darf_ dies schlichtweg keine solchen auswirkungen haben. sonst können wir das konzept der versionsnummern ja gleich so machen wie bei ms und versionen erzeugen die da heissen 95, 98, 98SE, millenium, 2000, XP, 2003... also sorry.

 

Ja, entschuldige dich nur  :Smile:  Denn wenn du ein emerge -upv world als angemessene Vorbereitung für einen Systemupdate ansiehst, dann hast du wirklich ein schlechtes Update Konzept ausgewählt.

Die einzige Info die dir dieser Befehl gibt, ist die, dass ein Paket geupdated wird und von welcher Version auf welche Version geupdated wird. Wie ermittelst du damit bitteschön ob du dieses update nun getrost überspringen kannst oder ob der Update für dein System nötig ist? Sagst du dir einfach, dass alle geraden Releases gute Releases sind und die ungeraden böse Releases  :Laughing:  ?

Wenn ich mich für einen Paketupdate vorbereite, dann ist bei mir ein emerge -upv world der Befehl, mit dem meine ganzen Recherchen erst losgetreten werden. Ich nehme die Versionsänderung zum Anlass im Netz nachzuforschen WAS denn geändert wurde, OB mich dieser Update überhaupt tangiert und ob ich den Update benötige. Ob nun eine Version 1.00 zu 1.01 wird oder ob eine 1.00 zu einer 2.00 wird ist doch völlig egal, weil die Nummer nichts weiter aussagt als - ist anders als vorher.

Und sollte ich es trotz aller Bemühungen nicht schaffen herauszufinden WAS sich genau geändert hat, dann habe ich immer noch die Möglichkeit den Update sein zu lassen oder aber auf einem Testsystem zu prüfen ob nachher alles weiterläuft wie anhin  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> 5. informationsfluss bei gentoo
> 
> es ist faktisch schlichtweg so, dass es keinen sinnvoll kanalisierten informationsfluss bei gentoo gibt. über diese debatte wird im forum (ja ich treibe mich hier oft herum) in vielen threads viel diskutiert und wurde auch viel totgeredet. bewegen tut sich de fakto _nix_. stattdessen muss ich mich mit frickellösungen behelfen die da sind:
> 
> - gwn lesen, dieser beinhaltet zu 80% für mich vollkommen uninteressante sachen für die ich schlichtweg nicht die zeit habe mich damit zu befassen
> ...

 

Und wieder beweist du damit, dass du das Testsystem nicht als solches benutzt hast, sonst wäre dir das dort sofort aufgefallen. Ich habe jedoch langsam den Verdacht, dass du dich nur darüber ärgerst, dass du nach dem update überhaupt etwas machen musstest. Leider ist das jedoch die Haupttätigkeit eines guten Administrators. Software die Funktioniert und keine Fehler (dazu gehören auch Sicherheitslöcher) aufweist lässt man solange in der selben Version laufen, wie man es vertreten kann oder der Betrieb dadurch nicht gestört wird.

Ein update bedeutet in JEDEM Fall IMMER ein auseinandersetzen mit dem System. Manchmal muss man halt nur binaries updaten, manchmal jedoch auch das ganze System umkrempeln für einen einzigen Update. Daher sollte jeder Admin schonmal den Spruch "Never touch a running System" verinnerlicht haben. In der gesparten Zeit hat er nun die Ruhe und Musse den Entwicklungsverlauf der einzelnen Pakete zu beobachten und auszuwerten.

Leider haben heutzutage jedoch viele Admins das Gefühl, dass ein guter Admin nur derjenige ist, der die meisten Updates pro Zeiteinheit vorweisen kann.

Und nochwas zu den GWN. Als Administrator hast du natürlich nicht die Zeit jeden Mist voll durchzulesen. Allerdings erwarte ich von einem Administrator, dass er fähig ist aus z.B. einer GWN die 20% herauszufiltern, die wichtig sind und die 80% die unwichtig sind zu überspringen. Und mit überspringen meine ich IGNORIEREN. Und in dem Moment wo das unwichtige ignoriert wird, besteht eine GWN NUR NOCH aus wichtigen Informationen.

Verstehst du, was ich damit sagen möchte?

Meines Wissens wurden in der GWN bisher ALLE grossen oder wichtigen Änderungen Gentoo betreffend erwähnt. Also solltest du nur schon durch das RICHTIGE lesen der GWN alle Infos bereits im Vorfeld bekommen. Und wenn du die Infos wirklich nicht erhältst, dann hast du ja immer noch das Testsystem  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> offene fragen sind für mich:
> 
> - wann kommt eine _echte_ stable variante von gentoo?

 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die schon lange da. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist eine andere. Wann kommt endlich eine _echte_ stable Variante des Administrators, der auch wirklich den Titel Administrator tragen darf?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - wann kommt endlich mal eine sinnvoll funktionierende informations-hierarchie?

 

Die ist wie gesagt schon da. Information ist halt nur soviel Wert wie du damit etwas sinvolles anfangen kannst. Wenn du eine GWN nicht liest, weil zu 80% eh nur uninteressantes drinn steht, dann ist das dein Problem und nicht das von Gentoo! Würdest du die 80% die für dich uninteressant sind einfach überspringen, dann hättest du die 20% davon, welche für dich ja 100% wichtige Informationen darstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> - wann wird die qualität von ebuilds im stable tree verbessert, damit solche böcke nicht wieder passieren?

 

Ich denke ich habe dir sachlich aufzeigen können, dass du in diesem Fall das Problem warst und nicht Gentoo. Von daher erübrigt sich die Frage oder?

 *Quote:*   

> [...]der virtual mailserver guide welcher lange zeit verkehrt war und nicht mehr passte. 

 

Wenn du wusstest WAS verkehrt war, wieso hast du dann dem Autor nicht einfach ein kurzes (oder vielleicht auch längeres) Feedback gegeben, damit er das korrigiert? Vielleicht hat es ja nur so lange gedauert, weil alle wie du gedacht haben... So ein Mist, ist ja Kreuzfalsch, das müsste so und so sein. Aber erst der tausendste hat es dann dem Autor auch gesendet. Vielleicht hat es von dem Moment an nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis er es geändert hat...

 *Quote:*   

> aber es passiert oft bei gentoo und das ist meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis.

 

Tja, ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass 80% der Fehler eigentlich gar keine sind, sondern dass sich die Leute einfach nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, dem ganzen richtig nachzugehen.

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sicherstellen dass du dich nicht persönlich duch diesen Post angegriffen fühlst. Ich will dir unter keinen Umständen unterschieben, dass du ein schlechter Admin bist. Dieser Post ist einzig ein Versuch dir aufzuzeigen, dass du - zumindest bei diesem Apache "Problem" - einfach selber Schuld bist und nicht Gentoo die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kannst. Ich hoffe er ist Sachlich genug geblieben, dass du meine Ideen als Denkanstösse und nicht als Tadel gegenüber deine Person wahrnimmst.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## moe

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Carlo wrote:*   
> 
>  *beejay wrote:*   oder unwahre Aussagen wie "der GWN ist kein offizielles Medium" sind nicht wirklich hilfreich. 
> ...

 

Lest ihr n anderen GWN als ich? Die paar Überschriften zu überfliegen, und bei Bedarf interessante Artikel zu lesen ist ne Sache von wenigen Minuten, wenn überhaupt.

Wer den Busfahrplan nicht anguckt, weil 98% der dortigen Daten nicht relevant sind, und anschliessend den Bus verpasst, hat einfach mal Pech gehabt.

Ich administriere selbst 3 Gentoo-Server im produktiven Umfeld, ich bin meist zu faul, wirklich alles im Testsystem durchzuspielen (zumal man nicht wirklich alles Testen kann), aber aufgrund dessen informiere ich mich über Neuigkeiten zum System. Selbst wenn mein Zeitplan 23:30h pro Tag beansprucht, findet sich immer noch die Möglichkeit den Laptop mit zum Kacken zu nehmen, und den GWN dabei zu lesen..

Und da ich vorher nicht wirklich teste, mache ich Update-Orgien meist am WE und plane zur Sicherheit die 4fache der reellen Zeit ein, so dass der Kunde Montag morgen wieder in ein funktionierendes Büro kommt.

Gut bei nem Webserver gibts leider kein WE wo er sowieso nicht benötigt wird, dafür lassen sich da auch nahezu alle Funktionen im Testsystem überprüfen.

Also sollten alle die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, ihre Fähigkeit Kritik zu vertragen nochmal prüfen, und wissen was sie demnächst besser machen könnten. Da Devs auch nur Menschen sind, sind solche Threads hier vielleicht auch nicht der richtige Weg um konstruktive Kritik und/oder Verbesserungsvorschläge den Devs näher zu bringen, auch wenn der englische Thread Gentoo Apache2 Config Change Idiocy eine Erwähnung im aktuellen GWN erreicht hat, wird nicht jeder Dev Zeit und Lust haben die momentan 5 Seiten nach konstrutivem Inhalt zu durchforsten. Da ist wirklich zu viel Rauschen.

Gute Nacht, Maurice

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

naja, das Problem ist ja schon bekannt...

zumindest mir  :Wink: 

siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-181004-highlight-.html

das selbe in grün, hihi  :Wink: 

ach ja:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke. 
> 
> 

 

stimmt natürlich nicht:

Ich zum Beispiel hasse es, wenn Portage beim ersten Start auf meiner P IV 2.8Ghz Maschine ca.20 sec. zum Starten braucht, dabei x hundert MB Arbeitsspeicher volllädt, nebenbei die CPU Last auf 100% steigt und ein emerge sync seit neuestem durch die feine Indexierung noch viel länger braucht als vorher...

Auf meinem privatem DSL Router (P III 700Mhz) ist genau deshalb Gentoo letzte Woche einem Debian Stable gewichen....

Ich persönlich glaube, dass das Problem ein anderes ist:

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Gentoo Installer(!!!) geschrieben (in C) und auch vorgestellt.

Die Leute waren solange davon begeistert, bis sie gemerkt haben, dass das kein Python ist sondern C...

IRC (sinnegmäss):

```

ruth: und wie ist der Installer?

Developer: An sich super; Aber ich kann kein C, deswegen wirds nicht in C geschrieben werden.

Developer: Also inakzeptabel...

ruth: thanks && goodbye

```

Allerdings:

Die Syntax der XML Steuerdatei und die Festplattenpartinionierung des letzten Installer Snapshots erinnern mich fatal an meinen Installer, Sie hatten ja den kompletten Code....

Erwähnung meinerseits? (thanks for Inspiration: )??? none *unschön find*

Und kein C Portage wegen verbogener Pointer?

so ein Unsinn, man müsste halt C / C++ können, dann würde es auch mit Portage-C klappen... *grmpf*

Die Ausrede, es bestünde Gefahr eines Crashes wenn Portage in C geschrieben wäre halte ich für billig und durchschaubar... *flame*

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## toskala

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, aber wozu hast du dann überhaupt die Testumgebung? Wenn du darauf den Update gemacht hättest, wäre sofort ersichtlich gewesen, dass da nicht einfach nur mal schnell apache geupdated wurde, sondern dass sich gewaltig was (naja, wie mans nimmt) geändert hat. 

 

ein testsystem ist bei gentoo aus folgenden gründen nicht immer praktikabel:

- nicht jeder der server ich betreue ist gleich, das heisst ich habe viele unterschiedliche updates auf die auf jedem der server installiert werden. um nun also jeglichen fehler durch updates die passieren (mit minor changes wie es eine sinnvolle versionsnummer notation vorgibt) auszuschließen wäre ich schlichtweg nicht mehr arbeitsfähig wenn ich das jedesmal für jeden server bei jedem kleinen update machen würde.

ich gebe dir soweit recht als dass ein testsystem sinnvoll ist, aber nicht in genau diesem fall, da die notation nicht klar auf eine gefahr aufmerksam machte die da heisst "achtung es ändert sich etwas wichtiges".

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diesen Artikel hättest du dann - wie ich - in ruhe lesen können, deine nächsten Schritte planen können und dann den update auf dem Testsystem durchführen können. 
> 
> 

 

wie gesagt: ich erachte den GWN nicht als informationsmedium welches mich auf solche probleme aufmerksam zu machen hat. das muss von anderer stelle erfolgen. es muss eine explizit dafür eingerichtete informationsinstanz geben, sonst hat das keinen sinn. der gwn ist in allem was er tut schlichtweg zu allgemein und informiert über zuviel krimskrams nebenbei.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du kannst nicht umhin kommen mir zuzustimmen, dass entweder du oder dein Testsystem Konzept versagt haben in diesem Punkt.
> 
> 

 

weder ich noch mein testsystem haben versagt. du verdrehst die eigentliche frage/problemstellung. nicht das nicht vorhandensein eines testsystems und auch nicht das nicht lesen des GWN ist die direkte quelle des fehlers sondern ein blödsinniger informationsfluss gepaart mit einer vollständig unklaren notation der versionierung.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viel Zentraler als auf der Hauptseite deiner Distribution kann man es doch gar nicht posten oder  ?
> 
> 

 

hier gilt was ich oben auch sagte. es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass man sich vor jedem update an n verschiedenen stellen informationen besorgen muss. das ist schlichtweg inakzeptabel für das betreuen einer grösseren installation als ein heimnetz.

beispiel suse:

man nehme den kleinen yast autoupdater. dieser sagt einem "hallo, es gibt n sicherheitskritische updates und m optionale updates" dann prügelt man die sicherheitskritischen dinger drüber und es passiert _nichts_ ausser dass die dienste genau so weiterlaufen wie gehabt.

ich muss mich nicht vorher an verschiedenen stellen informieren ob etwas potenziell probleme bereiten kann oder nicht. das sagt mir der update mechanismus.

und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "wenn dir gentoo nich gefällt dann nimm halt deine suse".

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, entschuldige dich nur  Denn wenn du ein emerge -upv world als angemessene Vorbereitung für einen Systemupdate ansiehst, dann hast du wirklich ein schlechtes Update Konzept ausgewählt.
> 
> 

 

siehe weiter oben. wie praktikabel siehst du die nutzung eines testsystems unter folgenden bedingungen:

nehmen wir einen durchschnittlichen bedarf an 30 servern.

auf denen laufen unterschiedliche dienste auf nicht immer identischer hardware und mit nicht immer identischen use-flags.

nun ein emerge --sync und es kommt eine liste von updates. sagen wir pro server 5 stück. nun sollte ein admin also diese 5 updates in jeweiligen teststellungen der entsprechenden server installieren und prüfen?

nehmen wir an dass jeweils 10 der server identisch sind. dann sind das immernoch 15 updates die komplett geprüft werden sollen. das bedeutet kompilieren, installieren, kucken, prüfen.

summa sumarum geht da einfach viel von der zeit verloren die schlichtweg anderweitig genutzt werden muss. also ich für meinen teil finde das nicht gerade "komfortabel" und enterprise tauglich.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die einzige Info die dir dieser Befehl gibt, ist die, dass ein Paket geupdated wird und von welcher Version auf welche Version geupdated wird. Wie ermittelst du damit bitteschön ob du dieses update nun getrost überspringen kannst oder ob der Update für dein System nötig ist? Sagst du dir einfach, dass alle geraden Releases gute Releases sind und die ungeraden böse Releases  ?
> 
> 

 

nein. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versionsnummer

lies zum beispiel einfach mal da, dann wirst du schnell begreifen was ich meine.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wurde, OB mich dieser Update überhaupt tangiert und ob ich den Update benötige. Ob nun eine Version 1.00 zu 1.01 wird oder ob eine 1.00 zu einer 2.00 wird ist doch völlig egal, weil die Nummer nichts weiter aussagt als - ist anders als vorher.
> 
> Und sollte ich es trotz aller Bemühungen nicht schaffen herauszufinden WAS sich genau geändert hat, dann habe ich immer noch die Möglichkeit den Update sein zu lassen oder aber auf einem Testsystem zu prüfen ob nachher alles weiterläuft wie anhin .
> ...

 

du hast zuviel zeit.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wieder beweist du damit, dass du das Testsystem nicht als solches benutzt hast, sonst wäre dir das dort sofort aufgefallen. Ich habe jedoch langsam den Verdacht, dass du dich nur darüber ärgerst, dass du nach dem update überhaupt etwas machen musstest. Leider ist das jedoch die Haupttätigkeit eines guten Administrators.
> 
> 

 

du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären was die tätigkeit eines administrators ist. und um ehrlich zu sein finde ich deine gesamte argumentationskette nicht besonders nachhaltig. das einzige was du mehrfach vorbringst ist "testsystem nicht benutzt". das finde ich äußerst schwach. weiter oben erklärt habe ich, warum ein testsystem in nicht allen fällen praktikabel ist, respektive zuviel zeit raubt wenn man sich mit gesundem menschenverstand in seinem system bewegt.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider haben heutzutage jedoch viele Admins das Gefühl, dass ein guter Admin nur derjenige ist, der die meisten Updates pro Zeiteinheit vorweisen kann.
> 
> 

 

ich für meinen teil habe genug jahre an administrativer tätigkeit auf dem buckel um zu wissen was ich tue. eben deshalb weiss ich auch, was ich von einer distribution erwarten will und kann wenn sie sich auf die fahne schreibt einmal ein stabiles OS werden zu wollen welches für unternehmenseinsatz tauglich ist.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nochwas zu den GWN. Als Administrator hast du natürlich nicht die Zeit jeden Mist voll durchzulesen. Allerdings erwarte ich von einem Administrator, dass er fähig ist aus z.B. einer GWN die 20% herauszufiltern, die wichtig sind und die 80% die unwichtig sind zu überspringen.
> 
> Verstehst du, was ich damit sagen möchte?
> ...

 

natürlich verstehe ich was du damit sagen willst. ich erkenne auch an, dass ein testsystem mich vor diesem ärgernis bewahrt hätte. das problem schlichtweg ist ein anderes. der informationsfluss, unabhängig von eigen-initiative durch googlen, etc.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meines Wissens wurden in der GWN bisher ALLE grossen oder wichtigen Änderungen Gentoo betreffend erwähnt. Also solltest du nur schon durch das RICHTIGE lesen der GWN alle Infos bereits im Vorfeld bekommen. Und wenn du die Infos wirklich nicht erhältst, dann hast du ja immer noch das Testsystem 
> 
> 

 

ich verbuche das mal unter scherz

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die schon lange da. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist eine andere. Wann kommt endlich eine _echte_ stable Variante des Administrators, der auch wirklich den Titel Administrator tragen darf? 
> 
> 

 

nein. eine echte stable variante wäre:

- backports

- keine major release wechsel innerhalb eines lifecycles der distribution

siehe debian

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   - wann kommt endlich mal eine sinnvoll funktionierende informations-hierarchie? 
> 
> Die ist wie gesagt schon da. Information ist halt nur soviel Wert wie du damit etwas sinvolles anfangen kannst. Wenn du eine GWN nicht liest, weil zu 80% eh nur uninteressantes drinn steht, dann ist das dein Problem und nicht das von Gentoo!
> ...

 

doch das ist ein massives problem von gentoo. weil ich nicht der einzige bin der diese probleme hat. wäre ich ein einzelfall dann würde ich mich ärgern und gut. nur sowas passiert bei gentoo zu oft. das ist der knackpunkt.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   - wann wird die qualität von ebuilds im stable tree verbessert, damit solche böcke nicht wieder passieren? 
> 
> Ich denke ich habe dir sachlich aufzeigen können, dass du in diesem Fall das Problem warst und nicht Gentoo. Von daher erübrigt sich die Frage oder?
> ...

 

nein. nicht installierbare software, abbrechende emerges, mangelhafte pflege bestehender ebuilds, etc. das sind qualitative probleme innerhalb des trees die durch überlastung der devs durch zu hohe frequenz der neuerscheinungen entstehen.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   [...]der virtual mailserver guide welcher lange zeit verkehrt war und nicht mehr passte.  
> 
> Wenn du wusstest WAS verkehrt war, wieso hast du dann dem Autor nicht einfach ein kurzes (oder vielleicht auch längeres) Feedback gegeben, damit er das korrigiert?
> ...

 

habe ich getan.

a) die mailadresse vom verantwortlichen war nicht mehr valide 505 - user unknown war die meldung die vom mailer daemon zurück kam

b) meine mails an die anderen authoren wurden nie beantwortet, geändert hat sich nix

das ist ein indiz für schlechte orga, mangelndes aufgabenbewusstsein und führungsschwäche.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat es ja nur so lange gedauert, weil alle wie du gedacht haben... So ein Mist, ist ja Kreuzfalsch, das müsste so und so sein. Aber erst der tausendste hat es dann dem Autor auch gesendet. Vielleicht hat es von dem Moment an nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis er es geändert hat...
> 
> 

 

nein, denn wie oben erwähnt habe ich reported. und ich habe reported exakt nachdem ich das setup fertig hatte und den fehler reproduzieren konnte.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   aber es passiert oft bei gentoo und das ist meiner meinung nach ein armutszeugnis. 
> 
> Tja, ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass 80% der Fehler eigentlich gar keine sind, sondern dass sich die Leute einfach nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, dem ganzen richtig nachzugehen.
> ...

 

das unterschreibe ich bei vielen dingen die ich im forum sehe. aber ich bin über das stadium "klappt nich auf anhieb also mecker ich unreflektiert" weit hinaus. dafür nutze ich gentoo zu lange und linux im allgemeinen.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sicherstellen dass du dich nicht persönlich duch diesen Post angegriffen fühlst. Ich will dir unter keinen Umständen unterschieben, dass du ein schlechter Admin bist. Dieser Post ist einzig ein Versuch dir aufzuzeigen, dass du 
> 
> 

 

naja, ich kann kritik in der sache und kritik in der person schon trennen. also von daher kam die kritik schon korrekt an.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - zumindest bei diesem Apache "Problem" - einfach selber Schuld bist und nicht Gentoo die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kannst. Ich hoffe er ist Sachlich genug geblieben, dass du meine Ideen als Denkanstösse und nicht als Tadel gegenüber deine Person wahrnimmst.
> 
> 

 

wie gesagt. unter der prämisse "jedes update geht vorher ins testsystem auch bei minor changes laut versionsnummer", würde ich dir recht geben. aber ich habe denke ich argumentativ dargelegt warum ich dies bei dieser speziellen sache nicht für notwendig erachtet habe.

das problem an sich ist ja behoben. ich habe alles am arbeiten auch mit dem neuen apachen, das ist ja auch nicht weiter wild, mir gehts schlichtweg um den gegangenen weg.

ich denke eben, dass es sowas wie den GLSA geben sollte der als RSS funktioniert und/oder per e-mail, welcher eben _bei_ solchen änderungen entsprechende info gibt die dediziert eben einzig und allein dafür da ist.

kannst du diesen gedankengang nachvollziehen?

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem mit der Versionsnummer ist folgendes:

Die Änderungen an den Configs waren nötig. Darüber brauch man sich wohl nicht streiten. Aber sollen jetzt die ebuild-leute solange warten bis es ne neue Major-Release von Apache kommt? Oder wie soll man das dann anhand der Versionsnummer erkenntlich zeigen? Dann lieber noch ein halbes Jahr mit den Aufräumarbeiten warten? Ist auch nicht so das wahre. 

Ich weiss nicht ob da jetzt tatsächlich ne Meldung beim emergen kam wie es bei vielen anderen Paketen der Fall ist, aber wenn ja, dann halte ich das für ausreichend. Dazu kommt ja, das Änderungen in /etc/ sowieso nicht gemacht direkt gemacht werden sondern über etc-update. Und an diesem würde man ja sehen das sich die Configs stark geändert haben. Dann kann man immer noch die alte Version von Apache wieder installieren.

Und wenn du nur die Sicherheitskritischen Updates einspielen willst, wie bei SuSE, dann mach das mit dem glsa-check tool. So mache ich das bei meinen Servern.

----------

## Marlo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  Dann lieber noch ein halbes Jahr mit den Aufräumarbeiten warten? ...

 

Wieso warten? Das halbe Jahr ist doch vorbei!

Nun tut doch nicht so, als ob keiner außerhalb des De-forums nachließt. Bereits am  Do Mai 12, 2005 10:08 am hatte ich beiläufig, in einem  Thread erwähnt, die Umstellung vorzunehmen. Und davor war das auf uns zukommende Problem, ich will nicht lügen, aber sicher auch schon 6(?)  Monate bekannt. Das die Forums-Bewohner nicht informiert waren ist m.e. nicht richtig. Was allerdings das Bewustsein über die sich daraus ergebenden Konsequenzen angeht, darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein. 

Das Ereignis wurde vor min. 1 Jahr angekündigt und vor mind. einem 1/2 Jahr konkretisiert. Die Konsequenzen für ein Produktivsystem indessen wahrscheinlich nicht drastisch genug geschildert. 

Die Baypassdiskusson über Versinonsnummern kann man sich m.e. schenken. Das ist ausdiskutiert und wird in einem anderen Zusammenhang gesehen. Und wer SuSe besser findet soll es nehmen. 

Gleichwohl gibt es durchaus ernst zu nehmende Provider, die Gentoo auf großen Servern einsetzen und keine Probleme mit der Umstellung haben/hatten. Warum, ist die Frage, die zu klären wäre. Aber eben nicht unter Forums- sondern unter Wettbewerbsgesichtspunkten der Provider untereinander.

----------

## dakjo

Ohne mir noch die letzten drei Posts durchzulesen.

1) Updates sind immer änderungen, und ja mnachmal geht ganz ganz schief mit dem Gentoo. (Aber das bin ich auch von anderen Distris gewöhnt, da geht nachher mnachesmal garnixmehr. Also solange es sich _nur_ um configfiles handelt......

2)Der Informationsfluss ist da.

3) Der GWN wird von einigen Leuten mit viel Mühe und Hingabe geschrieben, wer die Informationen nicht möchte bitte. Selber schuld sag ich nur.

4) Portage in C/C++???? Portage würde schon schneller werden, wenn mann die ganzen bash-scripts mal durch python ersetzen würde. bzw modularer macht und _NUR_ die Module läd, die auch wirklich gebraucht werden.

5) @ruth->danke für deine arbeit, könntest du mir die sourcen evtl nochmal zur verfügung stellen?

Ich habe mich, obwohl ich gentoo täglich benutze und auch brauche, schon das zweite mal gegen eine aktive mitarbeit entschieden, da ich zum Teil einige Hintergründe mitbekomme. Ich schicke lieber meine patches ins bugzilla, und wenn ich glueck habe sind diese dann auch nach ein paar Tagen, Wochen drinn(natürlich ohne jegliche erwähnung des erstellers, nur gut, das die namen(emailadressen) wenigstens im bugzilla stehenbleiben).

Würde mann mal nachvollziehen wer wirklich frei arbeitet und wer sich nur auf lorbeeren anderer ausruht, mann würde warscheinlich staunen.

Ich will hiermit allerdings keine Kritik an einzelnen Üben.

6) Jeder ist dazu aufgeforder Gentoo zu verbessern, sei es Qualität, Dokumentation oder Informationsfluss. (Evtl. wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe überlege ich es mir nochmal mit der aktiven Mitarbeit).

7) Dokumentation: Siehe 5 Abschnitt 2 und 6

Trozdem möchte ich hier allen Danken die sich aktive (ja auch solche Diskusionen sind Mitarbeit) an Gentoo beteiligen.

MfG und HTH

DAKJO NOVOTAN

----------

## Silicoid

Hi

das "Problem", daß Gentoo hier hat ist ganz einfach, daß Gentoo keine Releses kennt. Es gibt nicht wirklich ein Gentoo 1.0, 1.1 ...

Wobei ich mal sage, daß man auch das in den Griff bekommen könnte. Ich würde mir das einfach so vorstellen, daß ebuilds eine packetspezifische Gentoo Release Nummer bekommen. Ein Update wäre dann nur möglich, wenn man das Packet dediziert updated und nicht bei einem world update, also z.B. ein

```

# emerge -u apache2

```

Diese interene Nummer sollte immer dann erhöht werden, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist, daß es nach dem Update zu Problemen kommt. Damit könnte man wirklich jeden darauf hinweisen, daß er aufpassen muß. Am Ende eines jeden World Updates sollte daruf hingweisenen werden, daß es solche Updates gibt.

Ich muß leider auch sagen, daß die Informationspolitik von Gentoo nicht die beste ist. Ja, es gibt den GWN und ich habe mir den GWN vom 12.09 mal angesehen. Ich sehe hier z.B. keinen Verweis auf "Upgrading Apache". Außerdem möchte ich mal kurz den ersten Satz zitieren:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The Gentoo Apache Team is pleased to announce the stabilizing of package 
> 
> updates that have been in the works for over a year.
> ...

 

Da fällt mir sofort das Wort "announce" auf. "anounce" wie in "gentoo-announce@lists.gentoo.org". Dort habe ich nichts dazu gesehen. Ich sehe dort nur Security Announces. Ich kenne es so:

 announce Große Änderungen

 security Security Hinweise/Update

 news Neuigkeiten rund um die Distri und was sonst noch interessant ist

Warum ist das bei Gentoo nicht so?

----------

## toskala

alles was ich zu dem thema zu sagen hatte hab ich gesagt. das interessante dabei ist wiederum nur, dass sobald man kritik an gentoo hervorbringt, diese dann versucht mit argumenten zu untermauern, ach was red ich von versucht - definitiv mit argumenten untermauert, dann trifft man (ja ich verallgemeinere grade sehr stark) auf viele kommentare wie "selbst schuld", "hätteste mal quelle xy gelesen", "hättste mal n testsystem benutzt" usw.

der eigentliche ärgernis-faktor ist bei diesem problem grade nicht mehr der ausschlaggebende punkt. es ist vielmehr der punkt, dass es hierbei um eine fundamentale kritik an seit äonen bestehenden gentoo-spezifischen problemen geht und das wiederum wollen viele nicht wahrhaben.

sei es aus der motivation heraus "in den gwn wird aber sauviel arbeit gesteckt" - es spielt keine rolle, weil das nicht zur debatte steht. oder gar aus der motivation heraus, dass man etwas geschaffen hat was einen als developer überdauern soll, siehe ruth und installer post.

das sind gravierende mängel.

und nochmal: das kann nicht die lösung von problemen sein das alles einfach mit hohlen phrasen abzutun.

(nicht jeder in dem thread hier ist jetzt gemeint, das war bewusst verallgemeinert).

----------

## moe

Hmm, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht viel Sinn macht, diese Diskussion weiterzuführen versuche ich trotzdem nochmal auf einige Punkte einzugehen.

Dass es bei Gentoo keine Releases gibt, sollte jeder wissen. Demnach ist es bei jedem Update möglich, dass tiefgreifende Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Weiterhin ist Gentoo != Gentoo, also insbes. durch USE-Flags ist das System eines jeden Nutzers anders als das eines anderen Nutzers. Also kann ein Test vor dem stable markieren durch die Developer niemals alle Eventualitäten abdecken. Also kann durch ein Update irgendetwas nichtmehr funktionieren, oder ungeahnte Arbeit erfordern.

Ich denke bei diesen 2 Punkten wird mir jeder zustimmen.

Demnach ist Gentoo entweder für Produktivsysteme jeglicher Art ungeignet, oder man testes jedes Update auf einem Testsystem, andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich hier nicht. Einen Grund Releases einzuführen auch nicht, da das Konzept von Gentoo nunmal Releasefrei ist, und wer welche braucht kann halt kein Gentoo verwenden, oder muss sich in seinen Testsystemen selber eine Releasestruktur basteln.

Ich betreue (neben privatem Zeug) nur 3 produktive Gentooboxen, und ich habe jeden der 3 Rechner in virtuellen Maschinen hier abgebildet. Updates werden hier kompiliert (wenn ich schlafe oder nicht da bin) kurz getestet, und als Binary dann zum Kunden mitgenommen. Sollte irgendetwas nicht auf Anhieb klappen, wird das Update (sofern nicht aus Sicherheitsgründen oder wichtigen Features zwingend nötig) ausgelassen.

Das ist zwar tierischer Festplattenbedarf, aber die Zeit ist eher gering..

In der Praxis sieht es zwar oft so aus, dass ich Updates doch beim Kunden fahre, aber das ist dann aus Gründen meiner Faulheit bzw. Nachlässigkeit, wenn dann was in die Hose geht ist es mein Problem (obwohl ich dann eigentlich nur das alte Binary einspiele, und beim nächsten Mal das betreffende Paket erst update).

Auf Servern wo ich keine Lust habe diesen Aufwand zu betreiben, bzw. ein Gentoo auch keinen gravierenden Vorteil hat, läuft auch kein Gentoo, sondern andere Distries bzw. xBSD wenn ich den Server nur ganz selten mal anfassen will/kann.

So und was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, Gentoo ist nicht die Distrie für alle Fälle, manchmal ist ein anderes System einfach angebrachter. Und wenn man schon mehrere Jahre irgendeinen Beruf ausübt, heisst das nicht automatisch dass man seine Sache auch gut macht, im Gegenteil stellt sich oft eine Betriebsblindheit ein und man ist zu sehr von sich überzeugt, als dass man mögliche Fehlerquellen auch bei sich selbst sucht. Das ist natürlich auch nur allgemein, um jmd. hier persönlich soetwas vorwerfen zu können, kenne ich die Leute hier zuwenig.

Dass es bei Gentoo Probleme gibt, möchte ich nicht bestreiten, auf einige der Devs trifft o.g. Aussage bzgl. Betriebsblindheit sicherlich voll zu, aber Probleme kann man immer nur konstruktiv lösen, ein Thread wo schon der Titel quasi ein Agriff ist, stoppt bei fast allen Menschen die Fähigkeit Kritik aufzunehmen, und im Endeffekt wird genau gar nichts passieren, ausser das sich Fronten verhärten und/oder Leute einfach keine Lust mehr haben Gentoo zu benutzen/zu entwickeln.

Wenn ein emerge -u phpbb uns auch deutsche Unterforen beschert, wirds sicher auch ein Forum "Verbesserungsvorschläge" geben, wo man solche Sachen gepflegt und konstruktiv diskutieren kann, in einer Form dass auch ein Lesen des Threads angenehm ist und vor allem nicht zuviel Zeit benötigt. Bis dahin bleibt uns wohl nur der Umweg über die englischsprachigen Foren, oder es findet sich jmd. der hier gepostete Sachen komprimiert an die betreffenden Leute weitergibt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> Ja, es gibt den GWN und ich habe mir den GWN vom 12.09 mal angesehen. Ich sehe hier z.B. keinen Verweis auf "Upgrading Apache". 

 

Du sollst den GWN ja auch nicht anschauen sondern lesen  :Laughing: 

guckst du den GWN an: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050912-newsletter.xml

Guckst du die elfte Zeile von oben an: 

 *Quote:*   

> Because of these changes and improvements, when you upgrade to the new revision of Apache, you will need to take care of some things. These are fully documented in our Upgrading Apache document, but in summary, this is what you will need to do:

 

Tja, ab in die Ecke und nach der Pause zu Fielmann!  :Laughing: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wie gesagt: ich erachte den GWN nicht als informationsmedium welches mich auf solche probleme aufmerksam zu machen hat. das muss von anderer stelle erfolgen.

 

Na du hast aber Ansprüche... Sorry, aber wie ich bereits gesagt habe, ein RSS-Feed ähnlicher zweizeiler bezüglich eines bevorstehenden Upgrades war und ist seit dem 12. 9. 2005 auf der ersten Seite von www.gentoo.org zu sehen (The Apache team announces a large update to their packages in this week's Gentoo Weekly Newsletter.). Weiterführende Informationen findet man dann im GWN. Ich meine du willst keine GWN Lesen, und ich habe keine Lust mich in irgend einer Mailingliste einzutragen. Der nächste will NUR RSS Feed's und der übernächste möchte davon per Post erfahren. Um nun allen Gerecht zu werden haben die Gentoo Leute den einfachsten Weg gewählt und die Info kurzerhand auf die Hauptseite von unserer Distribution gepappt. Die Seite kann man täglich einmal überfliegen und sieht die wichtigsten Aenderungen sofort.

Einen Zentral verwalteteren Ort kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Tut mir leid.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nehmen wir an dass jeweils 10 der server identisch sind. dann sind das immernoch 15 updates die komplett geprüft werden sollen. das bedeutet kompilieren, installieren, kucken, prüfen. 
> 
> summa sumarum geht da einfach viel von der zeit verloren die schlichtweg anderweitig genutzt werden muss.[...]

 

Aha...

Aber die Zeit die du dann aufwenden musst um all die Server wieder richtig hinzubekommen die hast du? Schön für dich. Ich hätte keine Lust in solch einer Situation alles wieder gerade zu biegen, wenn mir X-Leute im Nacken sitzen, die SOFORT die Rechner/Dienste etc. wieder benötigen! Dann nehm ich mir lieber vorher die Zeit zu testen, kucken, prüfen.

Wobei, vielleicht kann ich mir das halt leisten und du nicht, dann musst du halt einen Kompromiss dazwischen finden...

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nein. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versionsnummer
> 
> lies zum beispiel einfach mal da, dann wirst du schnell begreifen was ich meine. 

 

Danke für den Link. <Ironie On>Allerdings behaupte ich mal, dass dies nur eine Idee von irgendwelchen Freaks ist, die sich nur wichtig machen möchten. Wenn du mal auf dem Markt umherschaust, dann siehst du wie die grossen Player es machen. Microsoft z.B. hat Windows 98 mit einigen (aus dem Netz herunterladbaren) addons beglückt, ein oder zwei exklusive Tools drauf gepappt und hat die Treiber auf den neusetn Stand gebracht. Heraus kam ein Major Release namens Windows ME.

SuSE geht hin und macht nach Release 8.3 gleich einen Sprung zu Release 9.0 Allerdings wurden da nur einige kleine Änderungen vorgenommen. Nichts, was einen ECHTEN Major Release gleichkommen würde (zumindest soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann).

Und da das Firmen sind, die ihr Kapital mit solch einer Release Strategie verdienen, ist dies bestimmt vertrauenswürdiger als irgend eine  Idee die tief in einem Wickipedia Artikel vergraben ist.<Ironie Off>

Was ich damit sagen will (und eigentlich im letzten Post schon gesagt habe), nur weil du dein Schema sinnvoll findest heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die ganze Welt das auch so sieht. Und genau deshalb stimmt meine Aussage, dass ein Versionssprung (egal ob nun von 1.01 auf 1.02 oder 1.02 auf 3.0) nichts weiter als - da ist was anders als vorhin - bedeutet.

Wobei ich jetzt noch anfügen möchte, dass ich - wenn ich irgendwas programmieren würde - durchaus auch die Struktur deines Links befolgen würde, da für mich diese Art von Nummerierung ebenfalls Sinn macht. Aber ich weiss auch, dass ein Teil der restlichen Welt vielleicht noch nie etwas davon gehört hat und ein anderer Teil nichts davon wissen möchte. Daher gebe ich nichts auf irgendwelche Nummern sondern werte lieber Changelogs oder andere Infos aus. Die Infos die ich da erhalte sind zuverlässiger (zumindest ist mir bisher noch kein Paket untergekommen, dass z.B. auf der Website und dem Changelog angeküdigt hat Funktion X wurde entfernt und im fertigen Paket war es dann immer noch drinn).

 *toskala wrote:*   

> du hast zuviel zeit. 

 

So, meinst du  :Wink: . Ich glaube, dass sieht mein Arbeitgeber anders. Denn wenn ich auf einem der zu wartenden Rechnern einfach einen Patch aufspiele, welcher die Systemfunktionalität beeinträchtigt oder stört, dann passiert folgendes:

- Je nach Anlage habe ich zwischen 15 und 40 Biologen die nicht mehr arbeiten könnten. Wenn z.B die 40 Biologen nichts mehr tun können und ich bräuchte auch nur rekordverdächtige 6 Minuten um das Problem zu beheben (schön wärs), dann hätte ich dem Kunden schon mal einen Arbeitsausfall von 240 Minuten beschert.

- Sobald der Rechner (oder ein wichtiger Dienst)  nicht mehr funktioniert, schaltet die Anlage alle Ventile etc. in einen "safen" Zustand um Mensch und Maschine nicht zu gefärden. Leider bedeutet dies jedoch auch, dass du die Fermentierten Bakterien etc. in den Abfluss schmeissen kannst, weil diese Bakterien zum Teil sehr empfindlich reagieren. Es kann nun leider sehr gut sein, dass der aktuelle Prozess bereits seit drei Wochen am laufen war und nun alles nochmals von Vorne gemacht werden muss (Wobei du nicht einfach loslegen kannst sondern erst noch 1-2 Tage für die Reinigung der Anlage benötigst).

- Je nach Auftrag des Kunden hat er vielleicht Termine die er einhalten muss. Alles was darüber geht artet in Konventionalstrafe aus.

Glaube mir, wenn du sowas wartest, dann lernst du automatisch lieber doppelt und dreifach irgendwas zu prüfen, als einfach einmal einen unbedachten Patch/Programmupgrade oder was auch immer zu machen. Die Zeit und besonders das Geld, dass dabei flöten geht wiegt das bisschen mehraufwand locker auf!

Im übrigen sind die Anlagenrechner durchs Band Sun Rechner. Wie jeder weiss ist SUN Microsystems im gegensatz zu Gentoo RIESIG! Und obwohl es von Sun unzähliche Seiten mit ganz spezifischen Themen gibt, schaffen auch Sie es immer wieder einmal Updates einzuführen die dein ganzes System auf den Kopf stellen oder wichtige Infos in den unmöglichsten Stellen zu platzieren.

Und jetzt erwartest du von einer Handvoll freiwilliger, dass diese etwas besser in den Griff bekommen als Sun mit all den bezahlten Mitarbeitern?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> [...]was ich von einer distribution erwarten will und kann wenn sie sich auf die fahne schreibt einmal ein stabiles OS werden zu wollen welches für unternehmenseinsatz tauglich ist.

 

Wo genau steht das? Habe nach einem kurzen überfliegen der Gentoo Seiten gerade nichts dazu gefunden? Würde mich wirklich ernsthaft interessieren...

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Das müsste nun wirklich nicht sein und ist sehr schade. Ich verstehe vollkommen, dass dich so eine Situation geärgert hat. Aber eben, jeder der für Gentoo etwas macht, der macht es freiwillig. Genau so freiwillig kann er sich sang und klanglos zurückziehen. Und genau das ist ein Problem jeder freiwilligen Arbeit!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich denke eben, dass es sowas wie den GLSA geben sollte der als RSS funktioniert und/oder per e-mail, welcher eben _bei_ solchen änderungen entsprechende info gibt die dediziert eben einzig und allein dafür da ist.
> 
> kannst du diesen gedankengang nachvollziehen? 

 

Voll und ganz. Und ich hätte sogar eine Lösung für DEIN Problem parat.

Wie wäre es, wenn du das ganze in die Hand nehmen würdest und dafür sorgst, dass es in z.B. spätestens einem halben Jahr so einen zentralisierten Dienst gibt? Ich meine das jetzt in vollem Ernst.

Wenn du das in Angriff nehmen würdest, dann würdest du aktiv etwas dazu beitragen dieses - von dir so empfundene - Problem zu lösen. Darauf zu warten dass es irgendwann kommt wird dir nur weitere Frustmomente bringen, denn die meisten Poster dieses Threads hatten oder haben keine Probleme mit dem Update gehabt, weil Ihnen die GWN genügt hat. Von denen (inkl. mir) wird sicher niemand etwas dagegen unternehmen.

Wahrscheinlich - ich vermute mal einfach - wird dir aber die Zeit für so ein Vorhaben fehlen oder du hast andere wichtige Gründe die dagegen sprechen. Und mit grosser Sicherheit wird es nunmal auch anderen so gehen, dass Sie entweder nichts machen wollen weil sie keinen Bedarf sehen oder weil Sie einfach keine Zeit dafür haben.

Mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit wird also in dieser Richtung nichts passieren. Meine Frage nun an dich...

Wie gehst du damit um? Wirst du in Zukunft genau gleich verfahren wie du es vor dem Apache Update gemacht hast, die GWN ignorieren und laut darüber fluchen, dass jetzt plötzlich wieder was geändert hat und du die Info nicht bekommen hast, weil es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt? Oder wirst du in Zukunft halt doch ein bisschen mehr Zeit in das Testsystem oder dem überfliegen der GWN stecken? Oder wirst du gar selber die Initiative ergreifen und dich für die Einrichtung einer zentralen Informationsstelle (RSS Feed, eigene Website, Mailingliste, was auch immer) einsetzen?

Die Antwort interessiert mich wirklich! Denn im Prinzip - mit ein wenig ausholen und abschweifen - ist das hier genannte das einzige was ich dir als Lösungsvorschalg für dein Problem anbieten kann.  :Wink: 

Alles andere wäre nur noch darlegen von weiteren Pro und Kontras unserer jeweiligen Meinungen. Was zwar auch interessant ist - zumindest empfinde ich das so - aber nicht wirklich einen Schritt in Richtung Lösung führt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ph03n1x

Tja, damit wäre diese Thread woll sachlich gestorben  :Very Happy: 

Aus meiner Sicht leidet Gentoo einfach unter Führungsschwäche. Es fehlt eine starke zentrale Instanz, welche gewisse Strukturen bzw. eine Organisation vorgibt und durchsetzt, kurz es fehlt uns ein Linus  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo ist eine gute Sache und hat viele positive Aspekte. Ich benutz es nun seit einer ganzen Weile. Es dünkt mich jedoch, dass die Entwicklung von Gentoo extrem von den jeweiligen Ebuild-maintainern und deren Kompetenz/Lust abhängt. Wenn irgendwo Defizite bestehen, dann bestehen Sie halt, bis jemand was tut. Es fehlt eine zentrale Instanz, die Prioritäten setzt und diese dann durchsetzt.

Gentoo ist sehr gewachsen in den letzten Jahren und die Organisation/Struktur dahinter konnte nicht mithalten. Da liegt meiner Meinung nach das Problem. Andere Distris sind davor nicht gefeit, vgl. Probleme mit Security Team von Debian, etc.

Ich empfinde Linux langsam etwas als evolutionären wildwuchs, es gibt viele Redundanzen aber dann doch keine gute Lösung etc. Ohne Linus, der zugegeben auch etwas monarchistisch herrscht, würde das ganze wohl im Chaos enden, aber er hat auch nur Einfluss auf den Kernel...

Das sind so die Eindrücke, die ich in den letzten paar Jahren/Monaten bekommen habe, speziell die grossen Egos einiger devs (geht bis zu kernel-entwicklern...) sind teilweise mehr als kontraproduktiv. Anstatt sich gemeinsam an einen Tisch zu setzen und eine optimale Lösung zu suchen beflamed man sich lieber (vgl. Reiser4 Diskussion auf lklm)

Tja schade...

(Dies ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Ich bin kein Linux-Gott sondern nur ein user, der langsam die Nase voll hatte von Windows und deshalb nach was besserem suchte und bei linux gelandet ist. Langsam bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch etwas enttäuscht von linux, siehe oben...)

----------

## Silicoid

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Silicoid wrote:*   Ja, es gibt den GWN und ich habe mir den GWN vom 12.09 mal angesehen. Ich sehe hier z.B. keinen Verweis auf "Upgrading Apache".  
> 
> Du sollst den GWN ja auch nicht anschauen sondern lesen 
> 
> guckst du den GWN an: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050912-newsletter.xml
> ...

 

OK, aber ganz blind bin ich nicht. Ich habe nämlich nach einem Link gesucht. Zumindest im Email GWN steht hier nur eine [1] ohne, daß nach dem Artikel ein Link vorhanden ist. Dadurch beim schnellen durchsehen übersehen.

Aber was das angeht bin ich eben der Meinung, daß es nicht ausreicht, eine Information irgendwo zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es ist auch wichtig, wie man sie zur Verfügung stellt. Wenn ich mir die Dokumentation auf gentoo.org so ansehe muß ich sagen, daß die Form sehr gut und übersichtlich ist (zuminest für mich). Mit veralteter Doku hatte ich bisher kein Problem.

Was die Announces angeht, wie z.B. die des Apache Teams, so hätte ich mir gewünscht, daß dies extra auf der Announce Liste erscheint und nicht im GWN "versteckt" wird. 

Es ist doch nichts anderes als ein "kleiner" Text, der einmal in eine Email, auf gentoo.org, in den GWN und vielleicht einen RSS Feed gepackt wird.

----------

## amne

Wie wärs wenn sich einfach einer freiwillig meldet und genau diese Arbeit (beobachten wichtiger Änderungen und Announcen über die wichtige-sachen-die-geändert-wurden-mailingliste) den anderen mitteilt? Muss ja nicht einmal ein offizielles Projekt sein (wobei auch das sicher möglich wäre)?

----------

## loki99

 *toskala wrote:*   

> alles was ich zu dem thema zu sagen hatte hab ich gesagt. das interessante dabei ist wiederum nur, dass sobald man kritik an gentoo hervorbringt, diese dann versucht mit argumenten zu untermauern, ach was red ich von versucht - definitiv mit argumenten untermauert, dann trifft man (ja ich verallgemeinere grade sehr stark) auf viele kommentare wie "selbst schuld", "hätteste mal quelle xy gelesen", "hättste mal n testsystem benutzt" usw.
> 
> 

 

Kommt halt auch darauf an wie man Kritik übt. Kommentare wie das Folgende sind dabei sicher nicht hilfreich! Was erwartes du für eine Reaktion, wenn schon im ersten Post die "flame bait" ausgelegt wird?

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  ich erwarte von den developern eines solchen OS die nötige verantwortung gegenüber den benutzern welche professionelle anwendungen fahren und nicht so einen kindergarten.
> 
> -
> 
> -
> ...

 

Für eine konstruktive Diskussion sollte man vielleicht nicht die ganze Schuld bei den Anderen suchen, sondern sich auch in etwas Selbstkritik üben.

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

@Loki:

warum denn? Er hat doch recht, meiner Meinung nach...

Genau genommen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

-> Stable == Stable

 => keine Feature- / Konfigurationsänderungen (zumindest) bei Revisions!!! Änderungen

      (r4 -> r23) muss(!!!) laufen!!!

-> Stable  != Stable (wie im Augenblick)

 => 

```

...

big_fat_warning() {

 ewarn "This Installation is a major Update"

 ewarn "Your Apache will _not_ restart with your current Configuration after updating to this Version"

 ewarn "Please see the Update Documentation at http://www.gentoo.org/[whatever]"

 ewarn "Please type in YES_UPDATE_NOW_I_HAVE_READ_THE_DOCS within 10 secs. to continue "

 if read -t 10 answer; then

  if [$answer == "YES_UPDATE_NOW_I_HAVE_READ_THE_DOCS"]; then

   ewarn "OK, continuing"

  else

  die "Wrong Answer, exiting"

  fi

 else

  die "Too slow, exiting"

 fi

}

```

_SOWAS_ wäre gut, nichts anderes...

naja, in diesem Sinne...

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber was das angeht bin ich eben der Meinung, daß es nicht ausreicht, eine Information irgendwo zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es ist auch wichtig, wie man sie zur Verfügung stellt. Wenn ich mir die Dokumentation auf gentoo.org so ansehe muß ich sagen, daß die Form sehr gut und übersichtlich ist (zuminest für mich). Mit veralteter Doku hatte ich bisher kein Problem.
> 
> Was die Announces angeht, wie z.B. die des Apache Teams, so hätte ich mir gewünscht, daß dies extra auf der Announce Liste erscheint und nicht im GWN "versteckt" wird. 

 

ok, wenn GWN nicht ausreicht, dann erzähl uns, was deiner Meinung nach getan werden soll. Hier und auch im englischen Thread gibt es Leute, die sagen, dass GWN nicht ausreicht, aber keiner von euch macht überhaupt einen Vorschlag, was man machen sollte, um alle Admins der Community zu erreichen. WAS SOLL DAS DEV-TEAM TUN? hä?

Und da es bisher keinen beseren Platz gibt, Informationen für alle zu stellen, nimmt man die einfachste Lösung und diese ist GWN.

Vielleicht wollen die Admins, dass alles für sie mit einem emerge --sync getan wird, aber das ist nur ein Wunsch. Vielleicht wollen die Admins, dass sie eine persönliche Mail von den devs bekommen, wo sie hingewiesen werden, dass ein großes Update mit neunem Layout kommt. Gut, das wäre eine Lösung, abe verwaltet dann die Emails? Denn die Infos, die für dich wichtig sind, könnten für mich unwichtig sein und dann würde ich mich ärgern, dass ich sie bekomme. Und jetzt haben wir nochmal dasselbe Problem wie mit den GWN. Die Lösung wäre ein Mailinglist für jedes einzelnes Ebuild, aber ob das sinnvoll ist?

Also, statt städnig zu sagen, dass die jetztige Lösung Kake ist, solltet ihr auch Lösungen anbieten.

----------

## loki99

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> @Loki:
> 
> warum denn? Er hat doch recht, meiner Meinung nach...

 

Tja! Wie du richtig erwähnt hast, ist das deine Meinung! Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass ein Admin die Verantwortung für seine Server trägt. Und die Developers Riege als Kindergarten zu bezeichnen ist, IMO, etwas trollig.  :Wink: 

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Genau genommen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> -> Stable == Stable
> 
>  => keine Feature- / Konfigurationsänderungen (zumindest) bei Revisions!!! Änderungen
> ...

 

Wie bereits vorher erwähnt, wäre es müssig gewesen für dieses Update auf ein grösseres Apache Update zu warten. Mir persönlich ist es lieber wenn Updates so schnell als möglich serviert werden. Das war schließlich einer der Gründe warum ich Gentoo verwende:  -----> Kein Warten auf Releases um zu Updates zu kommen.

 *ruth wrote:*   

> -> Stable  != Stable (wie im Augenblick)
> 
>  => 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wäre O.K. mit mir! Hab aber von vielen Admins gelesen, dass sie keine Freude hätten wenn ein emerge "dasitzt" und auf eine Eingabe wartet.   :Confused: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So was fände ich auch nicht gut. Ich mag nicht bei jedem Update an den Rechner gefesselt sein.

Wie wär's damit gravierende Änderungen, die den einwandfreien Betrieb wahrscheinlich lahmlegen zentral zu erfassen. Reicht ja, wenn es eine Datei ist, in der nur die Versionsnummern mit diesen Umbrüchen stehen.

Vor jedem emerge-Prozess wird ja ohnehin gecheckt welche Pakete installiert werden sollen. Dann könnte Portage auch kurz abgleichen, ob bei Updates eine der Versionen in selbiger Datei erreicht oder überschritten wird. Und falls das der Fall ist, wird wie bei einem emerge --depclean eine Warnung _vor_ dem emerge ausgegeben.

Der Abgleich sollte selbst auf alten Rechnern keine Sekunde dauern und die Sekunden, die die Warnung und das Warten darauf beanspruchen, kann man glaub ich auch erübrigen. Insgesamt vielleicht eine Minute, die man wartet. In der Warnung müsste ja noch nicht mal stehen, was sich geändert hat, sondern nur dass dies der Fall ist. Evtl. noch mit nem Link auf nen Bug-Report, GWN, Handbuch oder was auch immer.

Bei einem emerge --sync würde die Datei einfach erweitert werden. 5 oder 10 KB mehr werden zu verschmerzen sein.

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Der GWN ist durchaus genauso "offiziell" wie die gentoo-announce Mailingliste.

 

Thanks

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke. Nun, mit dieser Argumentation dürftest du ebenfalls keine Komponenten wie Kernel oder libc verwenden, die nicht in einer höheren[tm] Sprache wie Python implementiert sind. Etwas abwegig daher, findest du nicht? 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

Dito!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   Nun, mit dieser Argumentation dürftest du ebenfalls keine Komponenten wie Kernel oder libc verwenden, die nicht in einer höheren[tm] Sprache wie Python implementiert sind. Etwas abwegig daher, findest du nicht?  
> 
> Absolut nicht. Wenn es beim Kernel nicht so sehr um die Performanz ginge, sollte er nie im Leben in C geschrieben sein. Bei reiner Anwendungssoftware ist das in den allermeisten Fällen nicht nötig, so hier. 
> 
>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Der GWN ist durchaus genauso "offiziell" wie die gentoo-announce Mailingliste. 
> ...

 

Ein etwas fanatischer Standpunkt, wenn ich dass so sagen darf. Als nächstes erscheint Solaris11 als reine Java-Version...

----------

## hoschi

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Tja, damit wäre diese Thread woll sachlich gestorben 
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht leidet Gentoo einfach unter Führungsschwäche. Es fehlt eine starke zentrale Instanz, welche gewisse Strukturen bzw. eine Organisation vorgibt und durchsetzt, kurz es fehlt uns ein Linus 
> 
> Gentoo ist eine gute Sache und hat viele positive Aspekte. Ich benutz es nun seit einer ganzen Weile. Es dünkt mich jedoch, dass die Entwicklung von Gentoo extrem von den jeweiligen Ebuild-maintainern und deren Kompetenz/Lust abhängt. Wenn irgendwo Defizite bestehen, dann bestehen Sie halt, bis jemand was tut. Es fehlt eine zentrale Instanz, die Prioritäten setzt und diese dann durchsetzt.
> ...

 

Linus eigene Position ist in der Tat wirklich nötig, auch wenn er sich "leider" nicht immer durchsetzten kann (ich empfinde den Sucker-Tree als ein einziges Verbrechen). Und bei GNU steht halt alles mehr oder weniger unter der Fuchtel von, ich denke mal, den einzelnen Project-Maintainern.

Auch wenn zwar viele Firmen ihre Produkte Suse/RedHat spezifieren testen, halten sich doch alle an die LSB (auch wenn es da interne Fehler geben mag), Gentoo meines wissens auch, allerdings sind die SLOTs nicht LSB kompatibel soweit ich weiß. So läuft das alles klar in eine Richtung, alles andere wäre nur der Versuch Linux zu schädigen.

Ich dachte Gentoo hätte erst vor einiger Zeit alles Devs eine neuen Führungsmannschaft wählen lassen, vielleicht tut sich da was?

Etwailige Grabenkämpfe in Sachen Python vs. C/C++ sind hier, leider, besser aufgehoben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385876.html

----------

## ruth

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre O.K. mit mir! Hab aber von vielen Admins gelesen, dass sie keine Freude hätten wenn ein emerge "dasitzt" und auf eine Eingabe wartet.  
> 
> 

 

<sarkasmus>

genau, die Admins sitzen lieber hinterher ewig lange an der Maschine, wenn nix mehr geht...

</sarkasmus>

abgesehen davon:

Dieses Verhalten der Userinteraktion und manueller Bestätigung sollte (natürlich) ausschliesslich bei grösseren Updates Anwendung finden.

Wie eben genau in diesem Falle...

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus Leute,

ich habe aus guten Grund versucht mich nicht in diesem Thread zu äußern, da ich Schwarzmalerrei nicht fördern möchte... jetzt möchte ich aber doch etwas los werden.

Ich kann verstehen das man sich über eine Sache maßlos ärgert vorallem wenn man

den Fehler selber gemacht hat  :Very Happy:  ich kann aber nicht akzeptieren wenn man seinem

Ärger gegenüber Leuten luft macht die nichts aber auch garnichts damit zu tun haben.

Wenn ein Problem da ist dann sollte man sich doch an die "Wurzel" wenden und den Jungs oder Mädels das Problem oder die Wünsche erklären (sachlich und fundiert sonst gehen die "Rollos" runter).

Ein weißer Mann... oder wars ne Frau ah egal... hat mal gesagt der Fehler sitzt immer

vor dem Gerät...

Ich möchte nicht anzweifeln das du Ahnung von dem hast was du da machst, aber gerade aus dem Grund hättest du vorab wenigstens eine Sicherung vom System machen müssen.

Ein ehemaliger Prof. von mir hat uns immer gesagt -> "wenn ihr an Systemen arbeitet die ausfallsicher sein sollen dann sorgt dafür das ihr wenigstens eine fall back lösung im Ärmel habt" d.h. eine Wechselplatte und/oder eine Maschine zum ausweichen und/oder eine Backuplösung....

Ich persönlich möchte die Vor- und Nachteile von Gentoo nicht missen denn an Problemen und ihrer Lösung kann man(n) und Frau nur wachsen. Niemand ist fehlerlos

nur zugeben sollte man es doch schon können dann kommt auch die Einsicht und alle sind zufrieden und glücklich.

Als dann... ein angenehmes WE

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ruth wrote:*   -> Stable  != Stable (wie im Augenblick)
> 
>  => 
> ...

 

Wie wäre es, wenn so etwas am Ende eines emerges kommt?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Erklärung:

Was macht emerge? Es lädt die sources herunter, kompiliert sie und DANN erst wird das Paket installiert...

Wie wäre es also, wenn bei solchen kritischen Änderungen das Paket zwar kompiliert, aber erst am Ende des KOMPLETTEN emerge-vorgangs installiert wird? Und zwar NACH einer solchen Abfrage?

Somit würde alle anderen relevanten updates ausgeführt und nur dort wird noch gewartet, dass jemand diese wichtige Notiz wahrnimmt...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es, wenn so etwas am Ende eines emerges kommt?
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Erklärung:
> 
> Was macht emerge? Es lädt die sources herunter, kompiliert sie und DANN erst wird das Paket installiert...
> ...

 

Was ich da als Problem sehe, ist der massive Platzbedarf großer Pakete. Zum Beispiel benötigt das Emergen von OOo in der Spitze glaub über 2 GB. Wenn jetzt noch mehr Pakete nebendran kompiliert sind oder werden, kann das auf kleinen Partitionen schnell zu Engpässen führen. Es macht sich etwas komisch, wenn es kein Problem ist, die Pakete einzeln der Reihe upzudaten, aber alles auf einen Schlag ist nicht möglich. Und dann ist die Sache: Was passiert, wenn der Emerge-Prozess unterbrochen wird? Warum also nicht _vor_ dem Emergen wie ich es oben beschrieben habe? Gibt es da Probleme?

(Hat meinen Post eigentlich irgendjemand gelesen?)

----------

## Genone

Sorry für noch so einen Mammutpost, aber ich muss ein paar Dinge loswerden über die ich hier gestolpert bin und aufgesammelt hab.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Vorschlag:
> 
> Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*, und an ein Metadatendateisystem oder eine kleine Datenbank (nicht MySQL) denkt.

 

Es gibt keine neuen Versionen in C++ (zumindest nix namens portage), auch wenn du noch so oft drüber redest, und werden auch nicht reiser4 vorraussetzen und den Tree (vorerst) auch nicht in eine Datenbank packen (der Cache ist ne andere Geschichte). 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 1. testumgebung. 
> 
> ja, das ist korrekt, sowas sollte man haben, sowas habe ich auch. aber so eine änderung einzuführen ist _kein_ minor change, und ich habe vor 2 wochen das letzte update auf der karre gefahren. also, wenn ich innerhalb meiner 1.3er branche bleibe dann hat sowas schlichtweg nicht ohne explizite warnung zu erfolgen.
> 
> 3. selber schuld
> ...

 

Dir ist schon der Unterschied zwischen Gentoo Revision und Upstream Version bekannt?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 5. informationsfluss bei gentoo
> 
> es ist faktisch schlichtweg so, dass es keinen sinnvoll kanalisierten informationsfluss bei gentoo gibt. über diese debatte wird im forum (ja ich treibe mich hier oft herum) in vielen threads viel diskutiert und wurde auch viel totgeredet. bewegen tut sich de fakto _nix_. stattdessen muss ich mich mit frickellösungen behelfen die da sind:
> 
> - gwn lesen, dieser beinhaltet zu 80% für mich vollkommen uninteressante sachen für die ich schlichtweg nicht die zeit habe mich damit zu befassen
> ...

 

Das ist sicher ne Sache über die man mal reden kann (s.u.).

 *toskala wrote:*   

> offene fragen sind für mich:
> 
> - wann kommt eine _echte_ stable variante von gentoo?
> 
> - wann kommt endlich mal eine sinnvoll funktionierende informations-hierarchie?
> ...

 

Kurzantwort: Wenns irgendwer macht.

Im Detail: stable wird leider oft fälschlicherweise mit frozen gleichgesetzt, bitte erstmal klären was genau gemeint ist. Für frozen (was du vermutlich meinst) ist GLEP19 zuständig, passiert momentan mangels Manpower nicht allzuviel soweit ich weiss. 

Bzgl.  Informations-Hierarchie, da muss sich einfach mal jemand finden, der was (universell) brauchbares spezifiziert, implementiert (wenn nötig) und durchsetzt. Hauptproblem dürfte wohl sein, die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen der diversen Nutzergruppen (die eine will kein Web, die andere kein Mail, die dirtte nicht im Tree, ...) und die unterschiedlichen Anwendungen (Downtime-Ankündigungen, Ebuild Warnungen, Statusmeldungen, ...) unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Die Apache Situation hat nix mit der Qualität des Ebuilds zu tun sondern wie du schon erkannt hast mit dem Informationsfluss. Die Ebuildqualität wird versucht graduell zu verbessern (= wenn man drüber stolpert), Problem sind a) wechselnde Anforderungen und b) neue Ebuilds.

 *ruth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Portage direkt in C oder C++ zu schreiben, ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Wenn eine Applikation mal wieder ins Nirvana schreitet, weil ein Pointer eben dahin zeigt, ist das schlimm genug. Aber eine Software die mein Userland verwaltet - nein danke.  
> 
> stimmt natürlich nicht:
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel hasse es, wenn Portage beim ersten Start auf meiner P IV 2.8Ghz Maschine ca.20 sec. zum Starten braucht, dabei x hundert MB Arbeitsspeicher volllädt, nebenbei die CPU Last auf 100% steigt und ein emerge sync seit neuestem durch die feine Indexierung noch viel länger braucht als vorher...

 

Was aber nix mit der Sprache zu tun hat sondern mit dem sagen wir mal "suboptimalen" Initialisierungscode ... und hat zudem nicht wirklich was mit Carlos Aussage zu tun.

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Du kannst nicht umhin kommen mir zuzustimmen, dass entweder du oder dein Testsystem Konzept versagt haben in diesem Punkt. 
> 
> weder ich noch mein testsystem haben versagt. du verdrehst die eigentliche frage/problemstellung. nicht das nicht vorhandensein eines testsystems und auch nicht das nicht lesen des GWN ist die direkte quelle des fehlers sondern ein blödsinniger informationsfluss gepaart mit einer vollständig unklaren notation der versionierung.

 

s.o., Upstream Version != Gentoo Revision, nur weil die Revision hinten steht ist sie nicht der unwichtigste Teil.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> beispiel suse:
> 
> man nehme den kleinen yast autoupdater. dieser sagt einem "hallo, es gibt n sicherheitskritische updates und m optionale updates" dann prügelt man die sicherheitskritischen dinger drüber und es passiert _nichts_ ausser dass die dienste genau so weiterlaufen wie gehabt.
> 
> ich muss mich nicht vorher an verschiedenen stellen informieren ob etwas potenziell probleme bereiten kann oder nicht. das sagt mir der update mechanismus.

 

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen: Suse ist Release-basiert, d.h. innerhalb eines Releases gibt es keine Upgrades, die kommen gebündelt beim nächsten Release. Das gibts bei Gentoo momentan nur wenn du auch auf die Sicherheitsupdates verzichtest, sprich deinen Tree nur bei jedem Release (205.0, 2005.1, 2006.0, ...) updatest, was ja aber nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert ist. Lösung heisst GLEP 19 (wenn/falls implementiert).

 *toskala wrote:*   

> summa sumarum geht da einfach viel von der zeit verloren die schlichtweg anderweitig genutzt werden muss. also ich für meinen teil finde das nicht gerade "komfortabel" und enterprise tauglich.

 

Wir behaupten nirgendwo von Haus aus "enterprise tauglich" zu sein.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nein. eine echte stable variante wäre:
> 
> - backports
> 
> - keine major release wechsel innerhalb eines lifecycles der distribution
> ...

 

Bitte unterscheiden zwischen stable und frozen, das gibt sonst wieder riesen Missverständnisse.

stable = es funktioniert <- den Anspruch haben wir prinzipiell

frozen = es ändert sich nicht/möglichst wenig <- den Anspruch haben wir momentan nicht

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ohne mir noch die letzten drei Posts durchzulesen.
> 
> 4) Portage in C/C++???? Portage würde schon schneller werden, wenn mann die ganzen bash-scripts mal durch python ersetzen würde. bzw modularer macht und _NUR_ die Module läd, die auch wirklich gebraucht werden.

 

Kannst du das (evtl. als PM) mal näher ausführen? Welche Bash Skripte, die Ebuilds oder ebuild*.sh? IMO macht beides keinen Sinn, aber hier ist der falsche Platz für so eine Diskussion.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Auch wenn zwar viele Firmen ihre Produkte Suse/RedHat spezifieren testen, halten sich doch alle an die LSB (auch wenn es da interne Fehler geben mag), Gentoo meines wissens auch, allerdings sind die SLOTs nicht LSB kompatibel soweit ich weiß. So läuft das alles klar in eine Richtung, alles andere wäre nur der Versuch Linux zu schädigen.

 

Böswillig formuliert könnte man auch sagen dass Redhat/Novell die LSB an ihre Releases anpassen. Gentoo kümmert sich nicht wirklich um die LSB, da sie für uns im Allgemeinen keinen Sinn macht. Wo wir uns generell dran halten ist der FHS (mit ein paar Ausnahmen).

 *Quote:*   

> Ich dachte Gentoo hätte erst vor einiger Zeit alles Devs eine neuen Führungsmannschaft wählen lassen, vielleicht tut sich da was?

 

Wird sich zeigen ob bzw. was sich ändert.

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es, wenn so etwas am Ende eines emerges kommt?
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Erklärung:
> 
> Was macht emerge? Es lädt die sources herunter, kompiliert sie und DANN erst wird das Paket installiert...
> ...

 

Mach mal ein

```
emerge --buildpkgonly foo

emerge --usepkgonly foo
```

wobei foo ein Paket ist für dass du noch Abhängigkeiten installieren musst, dann wirst du sehen warum das nicht geht, zumindest nicht ohne eine komplette Philosophieänderung in Portage (Stichwort chroot).

----------

## hoschi

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *loki99 wrote:*   
> 
>  *ruth wrote:*   -> Stable  != Stable (wie im Augenblick)
> 
>  => 
> ...

 

Zu langsam, genau das habe ich auf der ersten Seite schon vorgeschlagen:p

----------

## hoschi

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   Wie wäre es, wenn so etwas am Ende eines emerges kommt?
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen... Erklärung:
> 
> Was macht emerge? Es lädt die sources herunter, kompiliert sie und DANN erst wird das Paket installiert...
> ...

 

Ich glaube der Vorteil überwiegt hier, aber wenn OO und Quake3 zusammen kommen - da wirds mit den empfohlenen 2GB für /tmp schon zu klein.

Quake3 frägt (auch wenn die Engine und das Spiel unter der GPL stehen) logischer weise nach der Zustimmung zur Eula, und OO ist an sich ja gewaltig.

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Sorry für noch so einen Mammutpost, aber ich muss ein paar Dinge loswerden über die ich hier gestolpert bin und aufgesammelt hab.
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Vorschlag:
> 
> Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*, und an ein Metadatendateisystem oder eine kleine Datenbank (nicht MySQL) denkt. 
> ...

 

Ja und Nein.

Ja, es kein kein offizielles Gentoo-Projekt, derzeit nicht.

Nein, du kannst dich darüber im Unsupported-Forum informieren  :Wink: 

Wenn ich nicht ganz doof bin, funktioniert "emerge foo" bereits.

Dumme Frage: Aber was wird man dann mit dem Portage-Tree machen, bei der derzeitigem Tempo von Linux uns seiner Umgebung ist Gentoo damit spätestens in zwei Jahren Geschichte (jetzt mal einfach über den Daumen gepeilt). Wenn ich nicht gerade die schnellste Maschine habe dauert der "sync" schon alleine 20 Minuten, in den letzten zwei Jahren hat sich die größe des Trees mehr als verdoppelt. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn wir 2008 mit mehr als 200.000 Dateien im Tree dastehen, dann dauert der Sync länger als die Kompilierung von der GLibc *bang*

----------

## Genone

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Sorry für noch so einen Mammutpost, aber ich muss ein paar Dinge loswerden über die ich hier gestolpert bin und aufgesammelt hab.
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Vorschlag:
> 
> Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*, und an ein Metadatendateisystem oder eine kleine Datenbank (nicht MySQL) denkt. 
> ...

 

Von welchem Rewrite Versuch reden wir grade? Hab bei 13 oder so aufgehört zu zählen.

 *Quote:*   

> Dumme Frage: Aber was wird man dann mit dem Portage-Tree machen, bei der derzeitigem Tempo von Linux uns seiner Umgebung ist Gentoo damit spätestens in zwei Jahren Geschichte (jetzt mal einfach über den Daumen gepeilt). Wenn ich nicht gerade die schnellste Maschine habe dauert der "sync" schon alleine 20 Minuten, in den letzten zwei Jahren hat sich die größe des Trees mehr als verdoppelt. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn wir 2008 mit mehr als 200.000 Dateien im Tree dastehen, dann dauert der Sync länger als die Kompilierung von der GLibc *bang*

 

Ich hab nicht gesagt dass sich nix am Tree ändern wird, einige geplante Änderungen:

- digests und Manifest zusammenfassen (sollte schonmal 20-30% der Dateien killen, kommt in >=2.1)

- Optimierung des Cacheformats (bin ich nicht wirklich involviert, daher keine Details)

- Speicherung des Trees als Tarball/Zipfile oder ähnliches, Syncs über Binärdeltas (sollte die sync Zeiten und den FS Overhead deutlich reduzieren, >3.0)

- Den Tree als "frozen" behandeln (eliminiert die Cache Update Zeit, >=3.0)

Und wie gesagt, die anti-DB Aussage bezieht sich auf den Tree an sich, nicht unbedingt den Cache

Werd mich jetzt nicht weiter drüber auslassen warum es absoluter Schwachsinn ist den Tree in eine DB zu packen.

----------

## toskala

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Kommt halt auch darauf an wie man Kritik übt. Kommentare wie das Folgende sind dabei sicher nicht hilfreich! Was erwartes du für eine Reaktion, wenn schon im ersten Post die "flame bait" ausgelegt wird?

 

das war durchaus konstruktive kritik. nicht konstruktive sieht _ganz_ anders aus. aber mit solchen scharmützeln will ich mich nicht weiter beschäftigen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, wenn GWN nicht ausreicht, dann erzähl uns, was deiner Meinung nach getan werden soll. Hier und auch im englischen Thread gibt es Leute, die sagen, dass GWN nicht ausreicht, aber keiner von euch macht überhaupt einen Vorschlag, was man machen sollte, um alle Admins der Community zu erreichen. WAS SOLL DAS DEV-TEAM TUN? hä? 

 

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, statt städnig zu sagen, dass die jetztige Lösung Kake ist, solltet ihr auch Lösungen anbieten.
> 
> 

 

hab ich doch getan. musst schon den ganzen thread lesen

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja! Wie du richtig erwähnt hast, ist das deine Meinung! Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass ein Admin die Verantwortung für seine Server trägt. Und die Developers Riege als Kindergarten zu bezeichnen ist, IMO, etwas trollig. 
> 
> 

 

stimmt. es ist _deine_ meinung das sowas trollig ist, hilft aber auch nich weiter...

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So was fände ich auch nicht gut. Ich mag nicht bei jedem Update an den Rechner gefesselt sein. 
> 
> 

 

emerge -u world --resume --skipfirst

würde das ja schon fast komplett erlegen...

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte nicht anzweifeln das du Ahnung von dem hast was du da machst, aber gerade aus dem Grund hättest du vorab wenigstens eine Sicherung vom System machen müssen.
> 
> Ein ehemaliger Prof. von mir hat uns immer gesagt -> "wenn ihr an Systemen arbeitet die ausfallsicher sein sollen dann sorgt dafür das ihr wenigstens eine fall back lösung im Ärmel habt" d.h. eine Wechselplatte und/oder eine Maschine zum ausweichen und/oder eine Backuplösung....

 

also moment mal! du erwartest von mir, dass ich ein dd backup vom nem kompletten server mache, der 24/7 laufen soll, dass ich den runterfahre? dd anwerfe vonner lifecd? äh? nunja.

da gibts sehr wohl n bandbackup was jede nacht auf die tape library backupped. aber das ist _nicht_ das problem.

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurzantwort: Wenns irgendwer macht.
> 
> Im Detail: stable wird leider oft fälschlicherweise mit frozen gleichgesetzt, bitte erstmal klären was genau gemeint ist. Für frozen (was du vermutlich meinst) ist GLEP19 zuständig, passiert momentan mangels Manpower nicht allzuviel soweit ich weiss.
> ...

 

das ist mir ja auch bewusst. ich sag ja auch nicht dass sowas einfach durchzusetzen ist. aber es wird darüber ja schon seit wirklich langer zeit diskutiert, gemeckert, vorgeschlagen, abgelehnt, etc.

es wäre ja technisch nun nicht sooo das problem, die informationen in einer DB zu speichern, daraus dynamisch verschiedene formate zu erzeugen unter denen das zur verfügung steht. dann könnte man die probleme zwecks der verteilung ja schonmal einigermaßen besänftigen.

natürlich muss das jemand aufschreiben und definieren, aber für sowas müsste man dann halt mal an geeignerte stelle einen call-for-people machen. den sehe ich halt nicht.

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte unterscheiden zwischen stable und frozen, das gibt sonst wieder riesen Missverständnisse.
> 
> stable = es funktioniert <- den Anspruch haben wir prinzipiell
> ...

 

ich bin mir ja auch bewusst, dass ihr als gentoo developers gerne etwas "stable" haben wollt, aber die diskussion um GLEP19 dümpelt ja nun seit dem 26.01.2004 herum, das is nun schon ne ganze ecke her.

und das trifft des pudels kern. es bewegt sich halt an genau solchen stellen eben nix, oder nur sehr wenig.

und wenn das stable ist, dann müsste man sich halt wenigstens in diesem rahmen, wie oben erwähnt, um informationskanäle bemühen. wenn sich da was aus dem bodem stampfen lässt, dann würde ich da meine geistigen ergüsse durchaus dazu beitragen wollen, ist ja nicht so dass ich hier von der fraktion bin "muss funktionieren darf aber nix kosten!".

aber nochmal zu glep19, arbeitet da aktiv irgendwer dran? kann man sich dazu melden? was sinnvolles beitragen? weisst du das zufälligerweis?

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## loki99

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *loki99 wrote:*   Kommt halt auch darauf an wie man Kritik übt. Kommentare wie das Folgende sind dabei sicher nicht hilfreich! Was erwartes du für eine Reaktion, wenn schon im ersten Post die "flame bait" ausgelegt wird? 
> 
> das war durchaus konstruktive kritik. nicht konstruktive sieht _ganz_ anders aus. aber mit solchen scharmützeln will ich mich nicht weiter beschäftigen.
> 
>  *loki99 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Sorry, aber du warst derjenige der sich über die Reaktionen "beschwert" hat. Hättest du das Problem "Informationsfluss" direkt angesprochen, ohne die Devs als Kleinkinder zu verunglimpfen und sämtliche Schuld für deine Probleme auf Gentoo abzuwälzen, hättest du dir die "Selber schuld!" Kommentare ganz einfach ersparen können. 

Versteh´ mich nicht falsch, ich will niemanden den Mund verbieten! Aber der/diejenige sollte sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn es aus dem Wald zurückschallt wie er/sie reingerufen hat.   :Wink: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> aber nochmal zu glep19, arbeitet da aktiv irgendwer dran? kann man sich dazu melden? was sinnvolles beitragen? weisst du das zufälligerweis?

 

Du solltest vielleicht doch mal auf der Gentoo Homepage vorbeischauen!    :Twisted Evil: 

Glep19

 *Glep19 Project Page wrote:*   

> Status
> 
> Currently recruiting people who would be willing to help with this GLEP.

 

Kelloggs,

loki99!

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nehmen wir einen durchschnittlichen bedarf an 30 servern.
> 
> auf denen laufen unterschiedliche dienste auf nicht immer identischer hardware und mit nicht immer identischen use-flags.
> 
> nun ein emerge --sync und es kommt eine liste von updates. sagen wir pro server 5 stück. nun sollte ein admin also diese 5 updates in jeweiligen teststellungen der entsprechenden server installieren und prüfen?
> ...

 

Da werden selbstverständlich nur Sicherheitsupdates eingespielt, bis Zeit ist, auf einem Integrationsserver sinnvolle Updates zu testen und zu einem neuen Snapshot zusammenzufassen, ab dem der Spaß wieder von vorne losgeht. Insofern hätte Dich das Apache Update noch gar nicht betreffen dürfen.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nein. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versionsnummer
> 
> lies zum beispiel einfach mal da, dann wirst du schnell begreifen was ich meine.

 

Wie schon von anderen angemerkt bleibt nur die Revisionsnummer für Gentoo. Wenn Dir ein Sprung über zig Revisionsnummern nicht zu denken gibt - nun ja.

 *moe wrote:*   

> Dass es bei Gentoo Probleme gibt, möchte ich nicht bestreiten, auf einige der Devs trifft o.g. Aussage bzgl. Betriebsblindheit sicherlich voll zu

 

Das mag es durchaus geben. Der wesentlich Punkt ist aber, daß Lösungen für bestehende Probleme nicht immer von heute auf übermorgen präsentiert werden können, während diejenigen, die darauf warten, einerseits tatsächlich nur warten, anstatt sich aktiv zu beteiligen, andererseits aber die Lösung gerne schon morgen präsentiert bekommen würden.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voll und ganz. Und ich hätte sogar eine Lösung für DEIN Problem parat.
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn du das ganze in die Hand nehmen würdest und dafür sorgst, dass es in z.B. spätestens einem halben Jahr so einen zentralisierten Dienst gibt? Ich meine das jetzt in vollem Ernst.
> ...

 

toskala, Du willst Dich doch nicht um die Antwort drücken!?

 *toskala wrote:*   

> aber nochmal zu glep19, arbeitet da aktiv irgendwer dran? kann man sich dazu melden? was sinnvolles beitragen? weisst du das zufälligerweis?

 

Guck mal hier. Ich jedenfalls denke nicht, daß das von Gentoo auf mittlere Sicht zu leisten ist und würde mich auch nicht daran beteiligen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Sorry für noch so einen Mammutpost, aber ich muss ein paar Dinge loswerden über die ich hier gestolpert bin und aufgesammelt hab.
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Vorschlag:
> 
> Portage, sowieso im starken Wandel, man denke nur an die neue Versionen in C++*, und an ein Metadatendateisystem oder eine kleine Datenbank (nicht MySQL) denkt. 
> ...

 

Danke, habe dich wohl falsch verstanden  :Very Happy: 

Nett von dir.

Tarball war damals sogar einer meiner ersten Ideen, als man hier zum ersten mal richtig darüber gesprochen hat. Die meisten waren dann aber für eine Minidatenbank, und noch mehr für eine Art Metadatadateisystem.

----------

## toskala

huch, natürlich will ich mich nicht um antworten drücken, ich hatte das im thread-gewirr nur übersehen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Voll und ganz. Und ich hätte sogar eine Lösung für DEIN Problem parat.
> ...

 

jaja, ich dachte mir schon dass du das ernst meinst. aber zum einen fehlt mir für so ein vorhaben tatsächlich viel der angesprochenen zeit und zum anderen hab ich für mich innerlich bereits entschieden dass gentoo für meine zwecke einfach noch nicht soweit ist.

das elend an der ganzen sache ist wirklich, dass ich schlichtweg nicht die zeit habe. vor ca 1 jahr hätte das ganze noch anders ausgesehen, aber da mein tag nur 24h hat kann ich die leitung eines solchen projekts nicht bringen, das würde wiederum nur zu sorgen, ärger und probleme führen. was ich jedoch sehr gerne tun würde ist mich an einem solchen projekt mit rat und tat zu beteiligen so es meine freizeit zulässt. ich tauge nur unter den gegeben zeitlichen umständen nicht als leitungsfigur eines solchen projekts.

die direkte konsequenz die ich aus dem ganzen für den moment ziehe ist zu evaluieren wieviel arbeit es macht in zukunft neue server mit debian zu bespielen und wie sich debian unter der vorgabe einer mittleren benutzungsfrist von ca 3 jahren verhält. gentoo hat halt schon den sexy aspekt, dass es nicht dergestalt "outdated" wie debian stable es tut, aber es ist ja (wie von genone schon gesagt) auch ein anderes prinzip der update-gestaltung.

das bedeuted nicht, dass ich gentoo wegwerfe und nie wieder was mit der distribution zu tun haben will, ich nutze gentoo auf vielen systemen, nur stelle ich eben stark in frage ob es für diesen speziellen zweck geeignet ist der mich zum hervorheben dieses threads gebracht hat.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guck mal hier. Ich jedenfalls denke nicht, daß das von Gentoo auf mittlere Sicht zu leisten ist und würde mich auch nicht daran beteiligen.

 

hmm, ich sehe schon, ja, ich hatte die glep19 seite auf gentoo.org auch schon gefunden, es sah nur recht outdated aus und mehr als ein draft ist es offenbar noch nicht wirklcih.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> ok, wenn GWN nicht ausreicht, dann erzähl uns, was deiner Meinung nach getan werden soll. Hier und auch im englischen Thread gibt es Leute, die sagen, dass GWN nicht ausreicht, aber keiner von euch macht überhaupt einen Vorschlag, was man machen sollte, um alle Admins der Community zu erreichen. WAS SOLL DAS DEV-TEAM TUN? hä?  
> ...

 

ich weiß, dich habe ich auch nicht damit gemeint   :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *toskala wrote:*   

> jaja, ich dachte mir schon dass du das ernst meinst.

 

Naja, als ich es selber nochmals durchgelesen hatte, hatte ich das Gefühl, man könnte es auch als "Wenn dir was nicht passt mach es doch selber besser oder sei ruhig" Haltung interpretieren und nicht als konstruktiven Vorschlag.  :Wink: 

Aber Danke für deine Antwort.

Da sich ja bisher niemand auf amnes Vorschlag (freiwilige für diesen Job vor!) gemeldet hat, wie wäre es dann, wenn wir hier unsere Informationsquellen zusammentragen über die wir uns - vor updates -  informieren? Vielleicht schaut dabei ja der eine oder andere Link heraus den toskala noch nicht kannte oder jemand anderes, der den Thread später mal durchlist ist vielleicht froh darum?

Ich mach da wohl am besten mal den Anfang:

Gentoo Hauptseite mit Links auf die Gentoo Weekly Newsletters (GWN)

http://www.gentoo.org

Anmelden bei der Gentoo Announce Mailingliste

Leere Email an gentoo-announce+subscribe@gentoo.org senden

Gentoo Linux Security Announcements

http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/index.xml

Gentoo Paketseite, bei der zu jedem Paket Infos (Kommentare, Veränderungen etc.) angezeit werden

http://www.gentoo-portage.com

Anzeigen der jeweiligen Changelogs der upzudatenden Pakete

emerge -pvuDl world

Script, welches für die upzudatenden Pakete das ganze jeweilige ChangeLog anzeigt

```
#!/bin/bash

################################################################################

#

# Author:  STiGMaTa_ch

# Program: List Update Changes (luc.sh)

# Purpose: This program launches an emerge --update --deep -p world and shows

#          you the ChangeLog of each package which will be updated.

################################################################################

echo "Please wait, $0 creates the update list"

UpdateList=`emerge --nocolor -uDpv world | /bin/grep ebuild | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f4 | cut -d "/" -f2`

echo "Please wait, $0 searches the package path in portage"

EbuildPlace=`for a in \`echo $UpdateList\`;do dirname \`find /usr/portage/ -type f -name "${a}.ebuild"\`;done`

for a in $EbuildPlace

do

   less ${a}/ChangeLog

done

exit 0
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Genone

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Kurzantwort: Wenns irgendwer macht.
> 
> Im Detail: stable wird leider oft fälschlicherweise mit frozen gleichgesetzt, bitte erstmal klären was genau gemeint ist. Für frozen (was du vermutlich meinst) ist GLEP19 zuständig, passiert momentan mangels Manpower nicht allzuviel soweit ich weiss.
> 
> Bzgl. Informations-Hierarchie, da muss sich einfach mal jemand finden, der was (universell) brauchbares spezifiziert, implementiert (wenn nötig) und durchsetzt. Hauptproblem dürfte wohl sein, die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen der diversen Nutzergruppen (die eine will kein Web, die andere kein Mail, die dirtte nicht im Tree, ...) und die unterschiedlichen Anwendungen (Downtime-Ankündigungen, Ebuild Warnungen, Statusmeldungen, ...) unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> ...

 

Naja, es halt wohl so dass die meisten Leute mit der aktuellen SItuation leben können, gab mal zwischenzeitlich nen halb ausgegorenen Vorschlag a la pkg_warn() Funktion, wurde aber wieder auf Eis gelegt (hab grad vergessen aus welchem Grund). Und solange kein konkreter Bedarf erkannt wird wirds auch keinen Aufruf geben, sowas zu entwickeln. Ist hier aber auch der falsche Ort sowas zu diskutieren, dass müsste mal jemand der daran interessiert ist in -dev auf die Tagesordnung bringen.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> aber nochmal zu glep19, arbeitet da aktiv irgendwer dran? kann man sich dazu melden? was sinnvolles beitragen? weisst du das zufälligerweis?

 

Ich weiss da auch nur was auf der ein oder anderen ML kommuniziert wird, mein letzter Stand ist in etwa http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.server/3033 (der Thread, nicht nur die einzelne Mail).Last edited by Genone on Sat Oct 01, 2005 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> danke für die ganze unnötige arbeit.
> 
> toskala 

 

Also im grunde gebe ich dir recht das gentoo sehr wartungs intensiv ist.

In dem fall aber mit Apache muss ich dir sagen das die "ganze unnötige Arbeit" bei mir in 2 min erledigt war.

apache.conf auf httpd.conf kopieren, 2 oder 3 pfade in der datei anpassen, fertig.

Und komm mir jetzt ja nicht damit das es bei dir komplizierter war... ich habe hier genug domains gehostet als das ich weiß das es keine Hexerei ist.

....

Was die ganzen Änderungen angeht: Ein Freund von mir hat eine größere Firma und gentoo auf großrechnern eingesetzt. Er ist aber davon abgekommen, weil ihn auch wie ganzen Updates nervten.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich hätte mal eine ganz dumme Frage zu enotice...

Vorhin hat jemand gemeint, dass er auf enotices hin filtert...

Wie kann ich sowas machen?

Ich lasse mein "emerge -uvD world" gerne vor sich hin emergen, während ich surfe...

Deswegen kann ich so manche Warnungen und Notizen nicht lesen...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese nachher zusammengefasst anzeigen zu lassen oder so?

EDIT:

Vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

## Genone

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich hätte mal eine ganz dumme Frage zu enotice...
> 
> Vorhin hat jemand gemeint, dass er auf enotices hin filtert...
> 
> Wie kann ich sowas machen?
> ...

 

Guckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-131795.html

----------

## Gekko

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wer benutzt denn noch Apache1   
> 
> Ich  Leider sind da auch noch andere Sachen nicht so ganz funktionabel (apachectl z.B.) 

 

Auch fastcgi in Verbindung mit dem 2er Apache und Ruby tun nicht so wie sie sollten...

----------

